# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Ukradeno ili krivo obraČunato?

## stella

Pišem u afektu,pa sorry na naslovu.naime, sad nakon povratka s rasprodaje ustanovila sam veliku razliku rasprodane i vraćene robe, a kako se radi o razlici koja mi i financijski ne odgovara, molim nekog da mi se javi za provjeru.
Hvala

----------


## apricot

stella, jako mi je žao da se to dogodilo  :Sad: 

volontiraš na rasprodajama već godinama i znaš kako je teško pratiti i volontere i kupce; mi jednostavno više ne znamo što da napravimo kako bismo spriječili krađe.
svaka ovakva reklamacija je veliki udarac na sav naš trud i vrijeme, i sve dobro što ovim rasprodajama činimo i Rodi i drugima.

nažalost, bojim se da sada nikakva provjera neće pomoći; ako roba koja ti nedostaje nije bila na onome stolu sa neoznačenom robom, onda je - nestala (naprosto mi je teško napisati "ukradena" jer ne mogu vjerovati da bi ITKO uzeo komad nošene dječje robe).

možda je ovaj topic dobro mjesto da svojim prijedlozima pomognete riješiti naš najveći problem...

----------


## ani4

I ja nazalost isto imam veliku razliku izmedu prodane i vracene robe...  :Sad:  140 kn... Nije mi to malo novaca...
Bas mi je zao radi toga i takoder ne vjerujem da bi netko na to spao da krade na rasprodaji rabljene robe. 
Vec sam pripremila nesto robice za sljedecu rasprodaju, ali ne znam...

----------


## krumpiric

Kad kupac dodje na blagajnu, svaki račun se upisuje pod šifrom i cijenom. 
Programski (da ne kompliciram) se spoje sve blagajne, izbace imena, šifre i ukupan zbroj. Oduzme se 30% (ništa ručno)
Uvijek se gotovo u kunu (znamo oprostit kunu ili dobit za friz  :Smile:  ) podudaraju blagajne i aplikacija. U KUNU!
Dakle-sve što je prošlo blagajnu i naplaćeno je, dobit ćete u kuverti (-30%)
Ako tu postoji pogreška, ako smo krivo izbrojile (a provjerava se nekoliko puta), to ćete odmah vidjeti i dobit!
E, sad, problem je robica!
Uvijek poslije prebrojite robu i dodjite da prvo na kompu provjerim jel se podudara prodano i ono što vam je ostalo. Ako se ne podudara, to može završiti na nekoliko načina:
Može ispasti etiketa, pa roba završit u "kutiji za povrat"
može slučajno završiti u tuđoj vrećici
Ipak, najveća vjerojatnost je da je UKRADENA  :Sad: 
S time se borimo, kako su vremena teža-sve više.
I ne možemo ništa  :Sad: 
Ako znate kakvo rješenje-svi smo tu...za poslušat.

----------


## mikka

meni je na ovoj rasprodaji prvi put bio nesrazmjer u lovi i vracenoj robi, tako da sam pretpostavila da je netko nesto ukrao. izgleda da je bilo vjestih lopova ovaj put. isto tako mi je tesko povjerovati da neko krade djecju robu. uzas.

----------


## bucka

:Sad:

----------


## thora

Ovaj put sam se I ja susrela sa tim, moram priznati da sam računala na popaljene stvari, no, malo sam se iznenadila koliko. Nije utjeha, ali sa krađom se MORA, na žalost, računati ( trgovac sam, i stalno se susrećem sa tim). Vjerujem da je, onaj ko se upustio u krađu, osoba koja si doista ne može priuštiti niti robicu sa rasprodaje, a, sigurno takvih ima, sve više i više. Isto tako, moram napomenuti da su se i prodavatelji puuuuno senzibilizirali, i stavili doista minimalne cijene ( naravno uz iznimke). Da li je neimaština opravdanje?! Mislim da svatko za sebe mora na to pitanje naći odgovor, jer ipak su u pitanju djeca. Ja opraštam sve kaj je od mojeg " nestalo", i ponovo ću doći i sudjelovati, jer i meni, kao mami trojice, ova rasprodaja puno znači,. A DOBRO koje izlazi iz NAŠE,  sad već VELIKE RASPRODAJE, neusporedivo je sa eto tim lošim posljedicama, kojih moramo biti svjesni. Kako to izbjeći - NIKAK, osim da smo svi financijski dobrostojeći, pa nebi imali uopće zakaj organizirati ovako humanitarni projekt !!!

----------


## krumpiric

Ja-s druge strane-moram priznat: 
znala sam da se krade i da nestaje, al šokirana sam zbog količine  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Moram prijmjetiti kako su se i prije spominjale krađe, ali ovo što ovdje spominjete mi je  :Shock: . 
Ako Ani fali 140 kn. I recimo da su stvari po 20-ak kuna...Pa to je cca 7 komada robe!!! 
I sad još par cura koje su se javile (a koliko ih možda ima koji ostatak robe ostave u donacije, koji ne e provjere ili koji se ovdje ne jave). Pa to ispada strašno puno. S obzirom da je zima i ljudi su u kaputima i jaknama, a robica koja se prodavala je tanja vjerojatno im nije bio problem u svaki đep utrpati majcu ili bodi...
 :Sad:

----------


## stella

Imala sam ukupnu vrijednost 727 kn i 29 komada. Prodano je 407 kn, a vraćeno par komada robice ukupno 85 kn.Nije teško za izračunat da vrijednost koja nedostaje nije mala, a sad sam još više u šoku kad čitam da je i drugima isto falilo dosta novca.
Svjesna sam da se može dogoditi krađa, i uvijek računam na to, ali krađa u vrijednosti cca 200 kn mi je zaista pretjerana.
Na rasprodaji sam od prvog dana, i kao što je apri navela radim kad mogu kao volonter,ali ipak sam baš jako razočarana danas.
Znam da se krađe ne mogu izbjeći,ali eto. To što sam tražila ponovnu kontrolu znači samo to da se nadam ipak da se ovo možda "slučajno" dogodilo...  jer sam stvarno ostala totalno šokirana kad mi je muž donio kovertu i robicu.

----------


## thora

Da, i ja sam se TOTALNO ŠOKIRALA, kad sam vidjela koliko love fali, i moja frendica isto, a fali nešto manje nego tebi. Nekak si pokušavam racionalizirati, jer tak se lakše nosim sa situacijama.

----------


## stella

Frida,pls  oslobodi inbox da ti mogu odgovorit

----------


## Cathy

> Imala sam ukupnu vrijednost 727 kn i 29 komada. Prodano je 407 kn, a vraćeno par komada robice ukupno 85 kn.Nije teško za izračunat da vrijednost koja nedostaje nije mala, a sad sam još više u šoku kad čitam da je i drugima isto falilo dosta novca.
> Svjesna sam da se može dogoditi krađa, i uvijek računam na to, ali krađa u vrijednosti cca 200 kn mi je zaista pretjerana.
> Na rasprodaji sam od prvog dana, i kao što je apri navela radim kad mogu kao volonter,ali ipak sam baš jako razočarana danas.
> Znam da se krađe ne mogu izbjeći,ali eto. To što sam tražila ponovnu kontrolu znači samo to da se nadam ipak da se ovo možda "slučajno" dogodilo... jer sam stvarno ostala totalno šokirana kad mi je muž donio kovertu i robicu.


Nije mi jasno, ako ti je bruto cifra 727 kuna, a isplaćeno na ruke 407 kuna, koliko piše da je donacija od 30%?

----------


## stella

thora, eto i ja pokušavam doći k sebi i sama sebi olakšat, stoga sam i pokrenula temu, ali eto, nikako da nađem odgovarajuće obrazloženje koje bi me zadovoljilo...

----------


## superx

Meni je prošli put falio jedan komad ali sam ga na kraju pronašla u neoznačenoj robi.
Ne znam kako to funkcionira u subotu jer nisam nikada ujutro tamo,ali možda da povećate broj volonterki pa da paze na kradljivce....ne znam vjerujem da je koma ali mislim da ne kradu samo oni kojima nužno treba već i oni koji uhvate priliku....
Meni je sve ok ovaj put....

----------


## krumpiric

kako da povećamo broj volonterki, eh...

----------


## stella

> Nije mi jasno, ako ti je bruto cifra 727 kuna, a isplaćeno na ruke 407 kuna, koliko piše da je donacija od 30%?


Cathy, ja kad sam donijela robu bilo je 727 kn, prodano je 407 kn, meni vraćeno 5 komada vrijednosti 87 kn. Za donaciju je dobro izračunato,ali omjer prodane robe i vraćene je velika, u kunama je to 233 kn razlike.

----------


## krumpiric

poslala sam ti na pp, ajd mi reci koliko ti je ostalo komada

----------


## Deaedi

Joj, cure i meni fali robice za 330kn. Znam da sam trebala tamo provjeriti, ali kako sam podizala za 2 sifre i djeca su me cekala, nije mi se dalo. Skuzila sam odmah da se manje vratilo, ali nisam ocekivala ovoliku razliku.  :Sad: 

Ajde, barem znam da se nekome svidjela moja robica.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bas me zanima kad mi sogi obracuna za ovu drugu sifru, koliko ce njoj faliti.

----------


## apricot

stella, je li tvoja roba vrijedila 727 ili je 727 kuna očekivana cifra, kada se oduzme rodinih 30%

jer, ako je vrijednost tvoje robe bila 727 kuna, onda je maksimalno što si mogla dobiti bilo oko 508 kn
ako oduzmemo tih 87 kuna, ispadne oko 30 kuna manjka, jel tako?

ili sam ja krivo?

----------


## krumpiric

Cure, molim vas, sve kojima fali više od 1 komada, pošaljite na pp šifru i broj komada koliko vam je ostalo u vrećici.

----------


## krumpiric

krivo si, steli FALI, jer je dobila 70% od 407, a ne 407.

----------


## ana.m

> Joj, cure i meni fali robice za 330kn.


Pa koliko je to komada robe??  :Shock:

----------


## apricot

> Joj, cure i meni fali robice za 330kn.


 :Shock: 

ovo je strava!
ne samo da je strašno koliko je ukradeno, nego i koliko ste izgubili i vi i mi!

mi i ovako prezadovoljne utrškom, a koliko bi tek bilo da nema ovakvih stvari!

definitivno se moramo zajedno domisliti kako protiv krađa jer je nemoguće da je sa toliko komada otpala šifra ili takvo što  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Pa cure koje su bile tamo, vidjele su koliko robe ima u kutiji za povrat. Da li ljudi gledaju u tu kutiju? Mada je stvaaaarno nevjerovatno da ne jednoj, nego evo već 5 osoba samo ovdje ,fali i više od 5 komada robe!! Vjerojatnost da se na toliko robice potrgau splintevi ili nekaj takvoga je po meni ravna nuli.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa koliko je to komada robe??


Pa ne znam: Predala sam robice za 675 kn, 30 kom. Ukupno je prodano za 325kn, a vracen mi je 1 komad robe od 20kn. Skuzila sam odmah da nesto fali, ali tek sam u autu skuzila koliko je to u stvari love.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Sad:

----------


## stella

Apri, krumpiric je već napisala.
Ali kako se ovo klupko odvija sa postovima, nekako mi se to baš ne sviđa,jer je prevelik novac u pitanju. I isto ne mislim da su se baš tolike etikete samo tako potrgale...

----------


## Deaedi

> Pa cure koje su bile tamo, vidjele su koliko robe ima u kutiji za povrat. Da li ljudi gledaju u tu kutiju? Mada je stvaaaarno nevjerovatno da ne jednoj, nego evo već 5 osoba samo ovdje ,fali i više od 5 komada robe!! Vjerojatnost da se na toliko robice potrgau splintevi ili nekaj takvoga je po meni ravna nuli.


Ma nisam nista ni najeravala reci, ali vidim da nisam jedina, pa ocito da je netko dobro "operirao" po rasprodaji.

----------


## ana.m

A da pregledate njuškalo sljedeći tjedan?  :Undecided:

----------


## stella

> Pa cure koje su bile tamo, vidjele su koliko robe ima u kutiji za povrat. Da li ljudi gledaju u tu kutiju? Mada je stvaaaarno nevjerovatno da ne jednoj, nego evo već 5 osoba samo ovdje ,fali i više od 5 komada robe!! Vjerojatnost da se na toliko robice potrgau splintevi ili nekaj takvoga je po meni ravna nuli.


ana.m,
 ja sam prva ta koja ne gleda. dođem po robicu, inače ni ne gledam jel nešto fali, jer računam na potencijalni 1-2 komada da se ukradu,ali danas mi se zaista učinilo da je mala svota prodana,pa sam prekontrolirala te komade.Za kutiju za povrat ni ne znam gdje je. Ne znam za ostale...

U jednu ruku mi je sad lakše kad vidim da nisam jedina, ali s druge strane je potpuno zabrinjavajuća ova činjenica,ali rješenje za kradljivce se nikako ne nazire...

----------


## stella

> A da pregledate njuškalo sljedeći tjedan?


ovo mi nije palo na pamet,ali mislim da bih poludila kad bih naišla na nešto svoje!!!

----------


## Frida

Moram reći da mi je stvarno žao zbog ovih situacija, puno gubimo i mi i vi, osim loše reputacije koja će se vezati za rasprodaju ostajemo i bez dobrih prodavatelja. 
Mi ćemo s naše strane napraviti sve da pokušamo saznati što se desilo i naravno naći način koji će nam pomoći da izbjegnemo krađe.
Nažalost, nisam sigurna da ćemo u tome i uspijeti  :Sad: ((.

----------


## krumpiric

Glejte cure, mene je bilo jako strah da nije naša krivnja, al ni trust mozgova ne može vidjeti nikakvu pogrešku u računanju, sve se podudara, šifre, novac, blagajne, sve.
robica nedostaje

----------


## krumpiric

Cathy, prepunila si inbox  :Smile: 
al odgovor je ne-to je provjereno  :Sad:

----------


## puntica

ne mogu se odlučiti između  :Sad:  i  :Evil or Very Mad: 

užas, ne razumijem, stvarno ne razumijem kako netko može krasti, pogotovo toliko, i pogotovo kad zna da krade od drugih roditelja i njihove djece  :Shock:

----------


## apricot

> A da pregledate njuškalo sljedeći tjedan?


ni u najgorim razmišljanjima mi ovo ne bi palo na pamet  :Shock: 
kada i pomislim da bi netko ukrao, pomislim kako nema novca da bi kupio, dakle, samo iz krajnje nužde  :Sad:

----------


## ani4

Uzas! Pa da je toliko robice nestalo!!
Ja isto nisam tamo nista gledala, tek mi je doma nesto bilo sumnjivo. Pa racunam jednom, pa drugi puta, pa treci... Uvjek isto, fali 140 kn.

----------


## puntica

ja ko apricot, ali to samo zato što mi je čaša polu-puna

ali, fakat, probajte pratit, nikad se ne zna. ako nađete nešto svoje bar ćete znati di je nestalo, i ko je uzeo.

nadam se, stvarno se nadam, da nećete naići na svoje stvari u prodaji  :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

Prestrašno  :Sad: . Meni ovo sve nekako smrdi na to da će netko dobro zaraditi (ovo je bio neki dobro uigrani tim) jer previše toga nedostaje. Na sljedećim rasprodajama će trebati poseban oprez jer su vidjeli da mogu  :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## ani4

Da zbilja. To garant nije bila jedna osoba, previse je toga.
Morat cemo smisliti nesto za drugi puta, ja cu prva bilo gdje uvaliti klince i doci tamo dezurati.

----------


## krumpiric

Cure, hvala vam što niste krenule ratnički.
nama je ovo totalno šokovito. Toliko truda, energije i živaca-a da rezultat bude razočaranje sa svih strana  :Sad: 
to je najgora opcija. :Sad:

----------


## Galija

Na žalost, i ja sam danas oštećena. Na sreću samo za 25kn. 

Ovo mi je 13. rasprodaja u nizu na kojoj sudjelujem kao prodavatelj.
U početku mi skoro na svakoj rasprodaji nije štimala računica. U rasponu od 20kn do 170kn, najčešće 80-ak kn. Zadnjih 5 rasprodaja štima sve u lipu. Ista su iskustva i moje susjede koja na rasprodajama sudjeluje nešto kraće.
Zbog toga zaključujem da je na rasprodajama s vremenom i stečenim iskustvom došlo do poboljšanja organizacije, sistema rada i kontrole.

Sigurno da je na svakoj rasprodaji bilo krađa i sigurno da se pokoja šifra odljepila i robica završila zaboravljena u kutiji za povrat i sigurno da je pokoja šifra krivo unesena u komp i sigurno da je pokoji komad robice za povrat razvrstan u vrećicu s tuđom šifrom. Ali uz sve to teško je povjerovati da su pojedini prodavatelji oštećeni za toliki novac.

Nadam se da se nitko neće uvrijediti zbog ovoga što ću sada napisati, ali možda bi trebalo porazmisliti i o mogućnosti da je netko malkice zavirio u koverte.  :Sad: 
To mi je vrlo teško vjerovati, ali uvijek postoji i ta mogućnost. 

Volonteri, izuzetno cijenim vaš rad i trud i ispričavam se ako sam nekoga od vas uvrijedila.

----------


## Lutonjica

u kuverte se ne može zaviriti, obzirom da se iznosi računaju isključivo u programu na računalu. dakle, ona svota koju računalo izbaci se automatski printa na onu potvrdu za donaciju i toliko novaca se stavlja u kuvertu. ako se slučajno desi da u kuverti nije onoliko novca koji piše na potvrdi (što se dešava rijetko i slučajno), onda se to prodavatelju daje naknadno.
dakle, nitko nije mogao uzimati novac iz samih kuverti, jer na kuverti piše koliko novaca treba biti unutra, a taj iznos ne izmišljaju niti ručno računaju volonteri nego ga generira računalo na osnovu robe koja je prošla kroz blagajne. na računalu nema jedino onoga što nije prošlo kroz blagajne, dakle onoga što je ili ukradeno, ili izgubljeno, ili je otpala šifra.

----------


## krumpiric

bilo je dvoje ljudi kojima je bilo 100kn manje u kuverti. To je lapsus budući se kuverte pakiraju tako da jedna piše iznos (iz kompa), a tri za redom provjeravaju novce (slažu u kuvertu i broje) i po jedna novčanica od 100kn je il ispala il jednostavno-slučajno nije stavljena. Nema se tu što krast, odmah se vidi sve.
Ako se te dvije stvari ne podudaraju (iznos na kuverti i novci)-to se odmah vidi-odmah izbrojiš krivo tamo ili doma.
Ako je iznos na kuverti piše krivi, tj. ako se zaradilo više nego piše, to je kriv onaj ko piše na kuvertu, tj. sad ja. A onda vam se to nebi podudaralo s onom potvrdom o donaciji-to se radi programski. Dakle, odmah bi vidjeli da je napisano krivo.
Curama koje su se javile meni sa šiframa, provjerila sam situaciju u blagajni-i ta je takva da je ostalo po kompu puno više komada nego je ostalo njima u vrećici-hoću reći-jasno je da ne fali novaca nego robice  :Sad: 
znam da je curama to svejedno grozno. A nama je puno gore nego opcija jedan-jer znamo da više ne griješimo u ničemu u tijeku rasprodaje što možemo instant-popravit, osim u činjenici da ne možemo promijeniti ljudsku prirodu i situaciju.
Tako da stvarno trebamo savjete u tom smjeru, bilo da se krade van, bilo unutra, bilo di.

----------


## oka

Pa postoji mogućnost da netko od volontera uzme robu, posjet muža, djece...?
A kad vam netko prijavi da mu fali u kuverti 100,00 kn, to je sigurno odmah po primitku kuverte, an ne kasnije? Kasnije on može reći baš svašta.

Baš je to tužno, oduzme čovjeku volju.......

----------


## krumpiric

ja ne znam jel ljudi kažu istinu o 100kn, vjerujem da kažu. I ako im slučajno fali (a to se dogodi jednom u prosjeku u jednoj rasprodaji) odmah isplatimo.

----------


## apricot

> sigurno da je pokoja šifra krivo unesena u komp


ovo je sada isto nemoguće.
prije se i moglo dogoditi, ali je onda uvedena kontrolna šifra i ne postoji mogućnost zamjene znamenki ili nešto.

što se tiče zavirivanja u koverte, to je takav mehanizam kontrole, da bi svih 6 cura koje rade na tome, morale biti - lopovi.
i to je takva "mašinerija" da bi samo jedna krađa zaustavila cijeli proces.
jedna čita cifru
druga broji
treća kontrolira iznos
četvrta ubacuje u kovertu i kontrolira da šifra s ugovora odgovara šifri s koverte
peta savija ugovor i ubacuje unutra
šesta pogleda je li sve unutra i lijepi kovertu

sve se događa ne 4 spojena stola, svi gledamo jedni u druge...

i zapravo se u ovih 26 rasprodaja maksimalno 10 puta dogodilo da ne štima količina novca.
uvijek je stvar u samoj odjeći.

uvest ćemo kontrolu volonterki na primopredaji.
nema druge.

----------


## krumpiric

Galija, ovo što kaže apri, nema šanse da su šifre krivo unešene, ako pogriješiš znamenku aplikacija se zablokira, iskoči pop-up prozorčić, koji te traži da odabereš među postojećim šiframa-koje se razlikuju skroz, ne idu u slijedu, što možete vidjeti kad ih dobijete.

----------


## stella

Prijedlog broj 2 (prvi je kod krumpiric); jel ima mogućnosti uvest blagajne na svaki štand možda?

----------


## apricot

to bi onda značilo da bi jedan kupac teoretski mogao/morao obići više blagajni odjednom.
kome bi se to dalo.

kako bismo to pratili i što bismo time dobili.
ne možemo mi lancima ograditi svaku dobnu veličinu i držati ljude unutra...

može malo opširnije, što si mislila?

----------


## apricot

iako mislim kako je to i fizički nemoguće budući da imamo samo jednu veliki strujnu sklopku.
ne možemo ni zbog sigurnosti djece, na to najviše moramo misliti.
zato su blagajne uvijek zajedno, zbog kablova i svega

----------


## Willow

stvarno je koma kad ljudi ne mogu kupiti majicu za 10 kn  :Confused:  
kome se isplati krasti rabljenu robicu, nije mi jasno... 

na zadnjih par rasprodaja je stvarno robica (uz iznimke kojih se uvijek nađe) baš jako povoljna, rijetko tko stavlja najviše cijene 

meni ništa ne pada na pamet za rješavanje ovih silnih krađa osim možda većeg i preglednijeg paviljona ali pitanje koliko bi to koštalo

----------


## stanam

moj prijedlog je da možda temu zaključate. svi koji su oštećeni neka se jave npr. apricot ili krumpiric ili lutonjici ili koga već udruga odredi za takve situacije. mislim da je bolje ne izlazit sa idejama javno jer oni koji kradu vjerujem da i prate malo forum. bolje slati ideje na razmatranje određenoj osobi pa da udruga onda vidi šta se može od tih ideja primijeniti.
 a da netko može ukrast čak i odjeću za dijete, eto izgleda da može. možda je nešto organizirano a možda je prilika učinila lopova... još kužim za odjeću da ju mogu negdje strpat, al di su jednom strpali naš par čizmica stvarno ne znam. zimi im je lakše zbog jakni, valjda.
anyway :Mad:

----------


## ani4

JA se isto slazem da bi trebalo uvesti i kontrolu volonterki. Ne sumnjam na nikoga, ali mislim da je sve moguce i zasto bi volonterke bile" svete krave". Ipak su to zene koje vecinu, pa tako i mene, vidite samo na rasprodaji. Npr, da se  velike stvari, tipa, torbe, ruksaci, jakne i velike vrecice ostavljaju na stolu koji ce biti iza stolova za splintanje. Cak sam i ako treba za kontrolu stvari prije odlaska.

----------


## @n@

Ajme, ovo je stvarno koma!!! Kad bi se sva pritužbe (ne samo prodavatelja s foruma, nego i drugih) zbrojile... bojim se i pomisliti što bi bilo.
I sama sam dugo, dugo razmišljala kako bismo mogli osigurati tu robu od krađe. Jedino što mi pada napamet je da nam netko 'donira' one uređaje na izlasku, skenere i to. Budem probala s mužem vidjeti kako to onda ide i jel' možemo mi to od nekog od klijenata iskopati.

Inače, vezano uz krađe, pričala sam prije 2,5 mjeseca s poznanikom koji radi u Intersportu u Areni. Kaže da su, unatoč 3 različita načina na koji osiguravaju robu, uspjeli u jednom vikednu izgubiti iznos od 160.000 kn. I to većinom u zimskim jaknama, a znamo kolike su zimske jakne - nije da ih je baš lako ukrasti i prošvercati kroz 3 osiguranja, plus zaposlenike, plus čovjeka iz osiguranja kojeg imaju na ulazu.

Tako da... naše rasprodaje nisu ni do koljena njihovim osiguranjima, pa mi se čini da su današnji lopovi ipak korak ispred svih nas.  :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

> Prijedlog broj 2 (prvi je kod krumpiric); jel ima mogućnosti uvest blagajne na svaki štand možda?


 odmah uz štand?
pa ne znam stvarno kako bi to izveli, netko kupuje za više djece, sa više štandova, pa igračke, pa malo cipelica, pa ko će dati 30ak blagajnica... :Sad:

----------


## krumpiric

> Ajme, ovo je stvarno koma!!! Kad bi se sva pritužbe (ne samo prodavatelja s foruma, nego i drugih) zbrojile... bojim se i pomisliti što bi bilo.
> I sama sam dugo, dugo razmišljala kako bismo mogli osigurati tu robu od krađe. Jedino što mi pada napamet je da nam netko 'donira' one uređaje na izlasku, skenere i to. Budem probala s mužem vidjeti kako to onda ide i jel' možemo mi to od nekog od klijenata iskopati.
> 
> Inače, vezano uz krađe, pričala sam prije 2,5 mjeseca s poznanikom koji radi u Intersportu u Areni. Kaže da su, unatoč 3 različita načina na koji osiguravaju robu, uspjeli u jednom vikednu izgubiti iznos od 160.000 kn. I to većinom u zimskim jaknama, a znamo kolike su zimske jakne - nije da ih je baš lako ukrasti i prošvercati kroz 3 osiguranja, plus zaposlenike, plus čovjeka iz osiguranja kojeg imaju na ulazu.
> 
> Tako da... naše rasprodaje nisu ni do koljena njihovim osiguranjima, pa mi se čini da su današnji lopovi ipak korak ispred svih nas.


da, ovo i mene muči, po dućanima kradu hugo boss odijela sa 20 načina osiguranja-kako da se mi onda  zaštitimo. I di to u dućan uđe u nekoliko sati 900 ljudi  :Sad:

----------


## ani4

A inace kakva je bila rasprodaja?
Jel se dosta toga prodalo?

----------


## apricot

što se toga tiče, mi smo jako zadovoljne: preko 900 prodanih ulaznica, veliki promet i dobra zarada za rodu.
ali, kad ovo čitamo, vidimo da je moglo biti i puno više.
nije da mi žalimo za nekoliko tisuća kuna, ali ako smo za taj uloženi trud mogli dobiti više i svi se odjećati dobro,a ne posrano... naravno da smo nesretne.

jedan cijeli tim je noćas mozgao što napraviti, kako ovo riješiti...

----------


## oka

Zabrana ulaska kupca sa torbama, kolicima i sl.

Kontrola volontera kod dolaska i kod odlaska sa rasprodaje 
(ako ste u grupama, kontrolirate jedni druge pojedine grupe, svi su odgovorni jedni za druge, onaj koji nema što skrivati, nema se za što buniti,)

Volonterima odobren pristup k štandu bez ikakve torbe 
(osim one minijaturne za mob, novčanik ili slično)

Ako dolazi muž i djeca k volonterki: vrijedi pravilo kao i za druge bez torbi, kolica i sl.

Kod slaganje robe u vrečice za povrat bilo bi dobro imati papir sa šifrom
za svaku vrečicu na kojem piše koliko je komada primljeno i koliko se komada vraća.
Osoba bi trebala odmah prekontrolirati količinu robe u vrečici i u slučaju manjka odmah otići do mjesta gdje je izgubljana roba, možda se nađe.
(iako je tu pak moguča manipulacija, da se uzme nešto što nije njegovo i sl.)

Tako i za novac, primiš novac zbrojiš i to je to. Kao i u Fini. 
Kasnije se može reči da je falilo, a tko garanira tu istinitost.

Sustavi za zaštitu artikala od krađe: možda bi se dalo dogovoriti (ima ih) za iznajmljivanje, donacija ili kakva kompenzacija za oglašavanje ili sl.

Video nadzor - ima iha stvarno po cijeni od do

Neki tata kao kontrolor na izlazu, ili bolje dvojica ako ih ima  :Smile: 

Evo to je ovako iz moje perspektive i čitajući vas  :Smile: , 
ne zamjerite ne znanje o funkcioniranju rasprodaje.

Samo znam da treba biti strogo od prvog do zadnjeg trena, svi i svakoga. To je jedina šansa za uspjeh.

----------


## ivarica

> Zabrana ulaska kupca sa torbama, kolicima i sl.


ima nekoliko topika protiv ovakve prakse metroa, meni je to neprihvatljivo zabraniti djecjim kolicima ulaz na rasprodaju

----------


## ani4

A dobro, onda mozda ne kolicima, ali svakako torbama. Meni je isto pao na pamet Metro. 
Mozda organizirati kao malu garderobu gdje bi se ostavile stvari, npr u vrecicu sa brojem koji bi se dao kupcu.

----------


## apricot

ali onda treba kontrolirati svaki odlazak do torbe.
a uzimaju se maramice, ulošci, voda, grickalice... nije to ko u dućanu gdje, kad jednom ostaviš torbu, ne možeš više do nje dok ne platiš i ne kreneš doma.
davno smo o tome razmišljale...
i onda treba i dodatna volonterka koja bi izdavala te brojeve ili nešto...

----------


## oka

Pa da, ali baš je tu naveća mogučnost skrivanja robe?
Jedino ako bi alarmni sustav bio u igri pa to ne bi bilo potrebno.

Ili nek se ostave na ulazu? Sa strane negdje, odrediti neko mjesto za to (pokraj stričeka 'tate' koji pazi na ulazu  :Smile: ), ako je to paviljon možda bi se našlo mjesta.
ali pristupu štandu sa robom nikako.

Ne znam, nisam čitala o tome, ali mislim, tko želi kupiti sigurno će prihvatiti takvo pravilo, barem većina.

govorim o kolicima  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

nama zna ući i po 20 kolica.
gdje da ih parkiramo?

----------


## oka

Veliki paviljon... (zamišljam sliku) onako jedna pored drugih, poštancano  :Smile: .
Ispred paviljona, ima kakav ulaz? (malo unutra malo vani)

Ako nema, nema.

----------


## ana.m

Volonterkama dati SVOJU vrećicu u koju bi stavile stvari koje su izabrale. Na svaku vrećicu upisati ime volonterke da ne bi bilo zabune. Na kraju, dakle na odlasku, bilo koja druga volonterka ( da nisu sad baš prevelike kompice) s ovom pregledava robu koju je izabrala. Ova druga vrati ostatak robe na štendere, dok ova koja kupuje ode platiti, volonterka joj ubaci njenu robu u vreću, zaveže je i tada je ova slobodna izaći van za "sale". Na izlazu pokupi svoje stvari. ( stvari bi mogle stajati tako an nekom stolu u ononm čošku na kraju stolova za splintanje i tamo se ništa drugo osim osobnih stvari ne bi smjelo ostavljati. Eventualno ako ima dijete u kolicima koje bi naravno bilo ok da bude pušteno u dvoranu, onda bi ta kolica jelte dole trebala biti prazna, Taj dio s volonterima bi se na ovaj način dao riješiti, vjerujem da nitko ne bi imao ništa protiv ovakbve kontrole, a i vjerujem da bi svi pristali jedni druge iskontrolirati i da tu ne bi smjelo biti ljutnje s ičije strane.

Za samo rasprodaju nažalost nemam ideja. Osim da radite ono što kažete da se ne smije, a to je recimo da svaku osobu koja ulazi u dvoranu prekontrolirate. Tj. da na ulazu ne smiju imati apsolutno nikakvu veliku torbu osim tipa pederuše za novčanik. Robu koju kupuju stavlja im se u vašu vrećicu (hm, mislim da se to već radi).

----------


## apricot

ana, evo, ti imaš malo dijete u kolicima. 
kako bi se na primopredaji snalazila bez njih?
bi li mogla?

----------


## ana.m

Ajme dok sam ja ovo napisala...Vi već cijeliu studiju...

----------


## ana.m

> ana, evo, ti imaš malo dijete u kolicima. 
> kako bi se na primopredaji snalazila bez njih?
> bi li mogla?


Pa ne bih, zato sam i napisala da kolicima bude dozovljeno da se uvedu, ali da ih na izlazu netko prekontorlira. Dakle, kupola otvorena, i dole se vidi ima li ipta ili nema...Kužiš me kaj hoću reći. Dakle, kolica da, ali samo dijete da je u njima...

----------


## puntica

cure, imate dobrih ideja

najbolje iskombnirati sve skupa  :Cool:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

kako to funkcionira uopće? kupac uzme robu i nosi ju na zajedničku blagajnu?

jer ako je tako, pao mi je na pamet sustav naplate u studentskoj menzi. onoj kuhanoj u sc-u. dakle, tamo svi koji uđu dobiju račun. ako samo prave društvo nekome, dobiju prazan račun. prilikom izlaska se plaća odnosno mora se predočiti i taj prazan račun. dakle, ja bih na ulazu SVIMA podijelila papiriće i prilikom uzimanja artikla sa štanda, volonterka na papirić mora upisati šifru tog artikla. da se spomenuti "slučajno" ne bi zagubio putem do blagajne. s papirićem se ide na blagajnu i obavezno se mora predočiti bio on popunjen ili ne.  jedino vjerujem da bi onda trebalo nešto više volontera.

----------


## apricot

ne uzima se kod nas roba sa štanda nego sa štendera.
jer naša rasprodaja biše izgleda kao stampedo, nego kao kupovina u običnom dućanu.

otprilike kao kad objave da će u nekom dućanu prvih 500 kupaca imati sve besplatno, tako ti to izgleda.

----------


## anna-y

Ista priča poslije svake rasprodaje. Ja i dalje mislim da bi trebalo postrožiti unos torbi i sl. Ako ja niti u jedan dućan tipa Konzum, Kaufland, Metro itd ne mogu ući sa nekom torbom, zašto ne bi slično bilo i za rasprodaju.
Tko dolazi na rasprodaju mora doći dosta rano, stajati u redu i nema opravdanja da to radi usput. Moš mislit.
Ako bi to najavili već na plakatima i u svim najavama, bar ćemo torbare zaustaviti.

Inače, ovo mi baš miriši na neku grupu koja jako dobro zna zašto je došla. Nije neimaština, vjerujte. Ova će roba završiti u second hand dućanima. Nije naodmet provjeriti tamo.

Ovog puta mi nedostaje samo jedna stvar i uvijek računam s tim, ali i opet me ljuti.

----------


## stella

Ja sam isto protiv ulazaka kolica i  tako velikih torbi. Da; i ja sam mama, i ja poštujem trud i zalaganje udruge,ali kao što je već i napisano, ako odlučiš ići na rasprodaju, onda računaš odvojit 2-3 sata samo za to bez djece. Ni ja svoje ne vodim na takve vrste okupljanja,pa smatram da i drugi to mogu.

A slažem se i sa strožom kontrolom volonetrki. Da; i ja volontiram, i nemam ništa protiv pokazat svoju vrećicu pri izlasku.

Tu smo da zajedno nabacamo ideje, vi odgovorni ih možete uzeti u obzir. Teško je uvodit nova pravila (sjetimo se uvođenja kontrole robe, pa limitiranje cijena...),ali ljudi se na sve naviknu. Rasprodaje su već dobile velike razmjere, i puno ljudi dolazi na njih,a onih nekoliko koji će se buniti ne treba niti sudjelovati.
Radije izgubit njih par, nego izgubit dobre prodavatelje.Znamo svi da je robica različite kvalitete, a ja svoju kvalitetnu robu nemam namjeru samo tako nekome poklanjati.

----------


## laumi

ja isto nemam ništa protiv kontrole volonterki
to ne bi trebalo smetati one koji ništa ne skrivaju

----------


## ana.m

> Ja sam isto protiv ulazaka kolica i  tako velikih torbi. Da; i ja sam mama, i ja poštujem trud i zalaganje udruge,ali kao što je već i napisano, ako odlučiš ići na rasprodaju, onda računaš odvojit 2-3 sata samo za to bez djece. Ni ja svoje ne vodim na takve vrste okupljanja,pa smatram da i drugi to mogu.


Misliš li ovdje na samu rasprodaju ili na primopredaju?

----------


## Deaedi

Evo, cula sam s zenom (nije forumasica, pa zato ja pisem) ciju sam robicu i novce uzela jucer, prekontrolirala je i fali joj robice za 115 kn.

----------


## apricot

strava!

do sada su ljudi govorili da im nedostaje stvar - dvije.
imamo ljude koji su s nama od prve rasprodaje i kojima nikad ništa nije nestalo.

stella, thora, Deaedi... koje su to veličine, jel znate?

----------


## ani4

I moja prijateljica je prodavala i fali joj takoder 200 kn. Rekla sam joj da se javi na temu, valjda bude.
Ja samo joj podigla novce i robicu, ostale su samo dvije stvari. I zalim joj se kako mi fali robica, i kad ona svoje pogleda - ono sok!

----------


## 2xmama

meni fali (samo) jedna stvar. Radi se o trenirci (komplet). 
S obzirom koliko je robice pokradeno, vidim da sam dobro prošla 

Meni se sviđa ideja o zabrani unošenja torbi na rasprodaju, kao i ona o kontroli volonterki.

Prvi puta sam volontirala, bila sam sva tri dana. Prvi dan sam predala svoju robicu i nakon toga se primila slaganja robice po štenderima.
Sada kad vrtim film unatrag, sjećam se da je puno naše robice otišlo već prvi dan. Neka nije došla ni do štendera, a u petak kad sam došla, ostalo je svega nekoliko naših stvari na vješalicama (morala sam škicnuti... :Wink:  )
Niti jedna trenirka nije dočekala subotu, sve su udomljene tokom preuzimanja/slaganja robice. Pa tako ni TA ukradena.

Ne želim nikoga optužiti, ali svakako sam ZA kontrolu volontera/ki. I ostavljanje torbi i kontrolu kolica i što god treba.

----------


## krumpiric

Mene stvarno od ovog boli glava već 2 dana. Koliko truda neke cure ulože-a rezultat je ovako gorkog okusa  :Sad:

----------


## Willow

ne mogu vjerovati, sad će još ispasti da neke dolaze volontirati kako bi krale  :Nope:  :Nope:  :Nope: 

a što se događa noću, postoji li kakvo osiguranje od strane velesajma?!? tko zna, možda netko može ući u paviljon?

iako meni svaki scenarij ipak završi da je jednostavno previše kupaca odjednom na rasprodaji i da 100 policajaca ne bi pohvatalo lopove...

----------


## krumpiric

mene je šokiralo ovo što ana piše-koliko se pokrade u intersporta.
kako da se mi onda borimo? 
mi naivno računamo na ljudsko poštenje jer se radi o "dobroj stvari"-svi profitiraju, prodavatelji koji ne znaju što će s robicom, kupci koji nađu jeftino, udruga si može malo pomoći onim što ostane od organizacije...
valjda nema nikakve svrhe računati na poštenje.

----------


## Cathy

> ne mogu vjerovati, sad će još ispasti da neke dolaze volontirati kako bi krale 
> 
> a što se događa noću, postoji li kakvo osiguranje od strane velesajma?!? tko zna, možda netko može ući u paviljon?
> 
> iako meni svaki scenarij ipak završi da je jednostavno previše kupaca odjednom na rasprodaji i da 100 policajaca ne bi pohvatalo lopove...


Koliko ja znam, čistačice imaju ključ. Znam da jedna čuči cijelo vrijeme u predvorju paviljona i čita novine. Ne mislim optuživati nikog, nego čisto opaska.

----------


## krumpiric

ma ni slučajno, ta opcija mi je nešto što nebi uopće htjela da se spominje, da žena izgubi posao... :Sad: 
znaju tamo biti sajmovi s fensi stvarima, i čistačica je uvijek tamo, tako da...

----------


## klaudija

A zašto ne naći nekoliko zaštitara koji bi volontirali i kontrolirali i kupce i volonterke? kao što je netko rekao, onaj koji nije ništa ukrao neće se (ili se ne bi trebao) buniti.. mogu razgovarati sa MM o volontiranju zaštitara ako se možda odučite za to..

----------


## apricot

klaudija, samo pitaj.
ali, treba pokriti 30 sati u tri dana.
pa ako se može... bilo bi stvarno dobro.

----------


## klaudija

razgovarat ću s njim.. koliko bi ih po danu trebalo? 2,3,4?

ako sam dobro vidjela slijedeća je rasprodaja u svibnju pa bi se do tada moglo nešto srediti, možda da zamoli u svojoj firmi da "doniraju" nešto radne snage udruzi..

----------


## dressroom

Bok,
ja sam Vam za ovu rasprodaju donirao štendere...........hrpa onih crvenih štendera
Pročitao sam i skoro sve teme vezane za rasprodaju i upoznat sam sa problemima sa kojima se susrećete
Moj prijedlog je sljedeći, odnosno 2:
1. pošto sada možete dobiti skoro neograničenu količinu štendera da svaki prodavatelj prodaje svoju robicu kod svog dijela štendera, 1 štender od 2 m na 2 prodavatelja.
Pravo na 1 m prodajnog prostora na štenderu ( cca 30 kom odjeće, a ispod mogu biti krupne stvati ili cipelice.. ) imaju samo donatori udruge ( visina donacije se odredi i fiksna je za sve ).....time ste spriječili bilo kakvu krađu, smanjili broj volontera , te natjerali prodavatelje da prodaju samo dobru i očuvanu robicu ( ako nije dobra robica neće puno prodati a morao je dati fiksnu donaciju ) organizacijski je puno lakše......a financijski roda prođe isto.....

2. radite sve isto kao i do sada samo što robicu stavljate na jednokratne metalne vješalice, stavite one plastične trakice tako da se robica neda skinuti s vješalice, a svatko tko kupi neku robicu izlazi iz paviljona sa robicom na vješalici......skida ju vani ili u izdvojenom dijelu paviljona kod izlaza i vrača vješalicu....mislim da je puno teže ukrasti nešto s velikom vješalicom
i u ovom slučaju svakako zabraniti SVIMA kupovinu robe prije nego sva bude na štenderima na vješalicama ( volonteri mogu kupiti prije drugih u petak od 18-20h sa istim sistemom vješalica )

----------


## apricot

dressroom, puno ti hvala na štenderima; sve je bilo tako lijepo i pregledno  :Heart: 

prvi prijedlog... mi imamo 230 prodavatelja; nemoguće je sve ih pustiti unutra i osigurati im štendere.
drugi ćemo razmotriti, meni se ideja sviđa.

----------


## laumi

> ja isto nemam ništa protiv kontrole volonterki
> to ne bi trebalo smetati one koji ništa ne skrivaju


ovo sam napisala zato što i sama volontiram na primopredaji
mene ne bi smetalo

----------


## ivarica

na kakve plasticne trakice mislis?
otkud nam 7000 metalnih jednokratnih vjesalica, koliko to kosta?

----------


## @n@

I meni je u redu ideja da se i volonteri kontroliraju. Dapače, ja svaki put vidim barem jednu ili dvije cure koje nikad prije vidjela nisam. A volontiram već 3 godine.
Čini mi se u redu odluka o zabrani unošenja torbi, vreć(ic)a i sličnog. Kolica može, ali samo gola konstrukcija + dijete. Onaj tko ne može pola sata izdurati bez (kako je netko poviše spomenuo) uloška, bočice koju nije ponio i sl. neka se drugi put bolje pripremi. Mislim da bismo trebali pružiti više otpora, premekani smo po pitanju dozvole unosa svega i svačega.

Dodatak: odluku o zabrani unošenja bi trebalo napisati i spomenuti u najavi rasprodaje, da se kupci ne iznenade.

----------


## dressroom

imam i toliko štendera i vješalica
trakice na koje se stavljaju deklaracije se stavi na robicu tako da prođe sredinom vješalice
skoro pa da neće koštati ništa.....

----------


## oka

Meni su ove ideje strašne! Oodlične su. Čovjek zna svoj posao.

Rasprodaja ima odličnu svrhu, samo što nisu svi toliko dobronamjerni i na žalost ima i onih drugih koji štete takvim akcijama. 

Treba biti strog i odlučan u novo donesenim pravilima - uvijek i bez iznimke  :Grin: , jer u dobru je svrhu, zar ne? 
Ako se da, može i ima volje ili mogućnosti za promjene pa komu i čemu onda popuštati.

----------


## Willow

dressroom, ne znam kako izgledaju te vješalice ali hrpa te dječje robice jedva ide i na male vješalice a kamoli velike + puno je hlača

i meni je pala na pamet slična ideja da se nekako dodatno odjeća zakači za štender i da samo volonteri mogu odvojiti robicu od štendera ali ne znam kako to izvesti...

----------


## ivarica

> imam i toliko štendera i vješalica
> trakice na koje se stavljaju deklaracije se stavi na robicu tako da prođe sredinom vješalice
> skoro pa da neće koštati ništa.....


tvoje ponude su stvarno wow  :Smile: 


pitanje za cure koje su rekle da volontiraju na prmopredaji, bi li isto radile da uvedemo zabranu kupovine uopce na primopredaji?

----------


## @n@

Postavljas teska pitanja. :Smile:  Ja mislim da osobno bih, iako potpuno shvacam i cure koje mozda ne bi.

----------


## Teta Eta

Jako volim vasu rasprodaju i tuzno mi je da cujem da se ovakve stvari dogadjaju. Mi smo do sada uvijek samo kupovali.

Inace, sjetila sam se upravo jedne price od osobe koju znam iz vidjenja (to se desilo prije nekoliko rasprodaja). Pricala mi je kako je donijela super biciklic i kaze da ga je jedna osoba na primopredaji krenula nositi prema svojem autu prije nego sto je isti bio zabiljezen i upisan, te kako je u zadnji tren to primjetila i reagirala te vratila biciklic natrag. Tada tome nisam pridavala preveliku paznju, ali nakon ovih prica gore... 
Kad ju vidim mogu joj reci da se javi udrugi i preprica detaljno kako se to dogodilo. 

Inace, ja sam za pojacane kontrole i volontera i kupaca. Postenim ljudima to nece smetati... pa ako i kradja bude, biti ce ih sigurno manje.

----------


## laumi

> tvoje ponude su stvarno wow 
> 
> 
> pitanje za cure koje su rekle da volontiraju na prmopredaji, bi li isto radile da uvedemo zabranu kupovine uopce na primopredaji?


ja bih. ne volontiram zato da bih mogla kupovati, zapravo, još ništa nisam ni kupila (bila sam na zadnje 3 rasprodaje, a namjeravam i dalje dolaziti)

----------


## stella

> Misliš li ovdje na samu rasprodaju ili na primopredaju?


Rasprodaju

----------


## stella

> strava!
> 
> do sada su ljudi govorili da im nedostaje stvar - dvije.
> imamo ljude koji su s nama od prve rasprodaje i kojima nikad ništa nije nestalo.
> 
> stella, thora, Deaedi... koje su to veličine, jel znate?


Moje veličine u bile 3. za dečke i 5 za cure. I uglavnom robica Zara, C&A. Ovih 5 vraćenih komada je ujedno bilo i jedinih bez marke.Baš čudno.

Volontirala bih i ja i bez dozvole da kupujem, jer ionako ne stignem tamo za sebe tražit robicu jer dođem na par sati.

----------


## krumpiric

> Moje veličine u bile 3. za dečke i 5 za cure. I uglavnom robica Zara, C&A. Ovih 5 vraćenih komada je ujedno bilo i jedinih bez marke.Baš čudno.


to je zapravo još strašnije saznanje, govori nam da netko pomno bira što uzima.

----------


## ana.m

Znam da zvuči strašno, ali...pa neće za preprodaju krasti no name stvari, pa znaju ljudi jako dobro što se traži i što je dobro... Mislim, ja ne znam što drugo misliti nego da je to organizirano nešto.
Prilika možda čini lopova, ali taj lopov nemre onda ukrasti punu torbu robe.

I ja bih volontirala da se ne može kupovati, priznajem bilo bi mi jako žao da bude tako, ali opet s druge strane, pa taj dio kod primopredaje je zapravo najlakše i osigurati i prekontrolirati tak da...

----------


## krumpiric

da, i to je opcija. kupnja na primopredaji uz bolju kontrolu.

----------


## Deaedi

> Moje veličine u bile 3. za dečke i 5 za cure. I uglavnom robica Zara, C&A. Ovih 5 vraćenih komada je ujedno bilo i jedinih bez marke.Baš čudno.
> 
> Volontirala bih i ja i bez dozvole da kupujem, jer ionako ne stignem tamo za sebe tražit robicu jer dođem na par sati.


Moja robica je bila br 3-5 za cure, ni jedna nije bez marke, sve uglavnom Benetton, Original marines, Diesel, S Olivier, Oskosh. Odabrala sam najljepšu i najbolju robicu, koju sam čuvala, ali došao je braco, pa mi ne treba. Stavila sam sasvim razumne cijene, npr. 25 kn za potpuno nove i nikad nosene S Oliver traperice, pa me zalosti da netko nije mogao/htio ni toliko platiti.

----------


## anna-y

Već mi je super što ste stavile štender za kapute volontera. Ono ranije kad su nam kaputi bili kojekuda pobacani, bilo je koma.
Kao i za kupce, ja bi stavila i kontrolu volontera. Stvari možemo ostavljati potpuno odvojeno od dijela gdje je robica, a kad kupiš (ako će ostati mogućnost kupnje), te kupljene stvari iznosiš iz dijela prodaje. 
Tu dolazi do izražaja ono kaj sam negdje drugdje spomenula. Udruga mora znati tko joj volontira.
Ja radim s volonterima i nema šanse da nekoga pošaljem da nešto samostalno obavlja dok ga nisam provjerila na više načina. 

Isto tako, ranije smo imali one naljepnice sa imenima. Sad mi to nedostaje.
Onda bi pogledala i skužila po nicku sa kojom forumašicom pričam, a onda bi se upoznale "pravim" imenom. Sad se narazgovaram, a nemam pojma s kime  :Laughing:

----------


## Willow

ja nisam za ukidanje "povlastice" za kupnju za volontere jer je jako teško odoljeti nekom preslatkom komadiću kad ga vidiš tamo na primopredaji  :Grin:  
mislim da većina ionako niti ne kupi maksimalno dozvoljen broj komada, ja sam sad 1. put kupila 10 komada i to samo zato što imam malu curku a za njih ima i najljepših stvarčica  :Zaljubljen: 

ok mi je novo pravilo 
10 komada za 1 dežurstvo,
novi volonteri nemaju pravo kupovine 1. put

za tih 10 komada nitko neće izgubiti sate za biranje...


slažem se da treba urediti prostor za volontere - sad sam 1. put imala gdje odložiti jaknu, bilo bi dobro odrediti stol ili neko mjesto za osobne stvari volontera i ako se odobri kupovina onda ovo što cure predlažu - odmah staviti vrećice za kupovinu s imenima da cure ne ostavljaju robicu kojekuda po dvorani, po radijatorima i slično... 

a kad se već sumnja i na volontere... (što mi je totalno grozno ali ima nas svakakvih) u tom slučaju treba još dodatno kontrola na razvrstavanju nakon rasprodaje jer je tad najveća gužva, milijun komada robe posvuda

osobno sam friški volonter, dosad volontirala na 3-4 rasprodaje i volontiram koliko stignem
nikad me nitko nije tražio da ispunim neku pristupnicu, imate samo moje ime i prezime,
tako može stvarno doći bilo tko...

edit: anna-y, imamo iste ideje  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

cure, puno vam hvala na idejama i sugestijama, intenzivno radimo na tome.
ovo nas je toliko šokiralo (ok, i do sada je bilo krađa, ali sporadično, nikad ko dovolikog broja kupaca i ovolika količina robe), da ćemo svakako neke stvari korjenito izmijeniti.

samo i dalje nastavite brainstormati, zajedno ćemo sigurno donijeti i bolja rješenja.

 :Heart:

----------


## rossa

hoće li i dalje volonteri moći "upadati" na primopredaju ili će se trebati prijaviti?
Pretpostavljam da je lakše raditi kontrolu kad imaš unaprijed prijavljene ljude, ali ja nikad ne znam hoću li doći ili neću.
Volontirala sam 3-4 puta, a mislim da sam se samo jednom unaprijed prijavila jer nikad ne znam kako će Mo biti zdrava/raspoložena pa mi je besmisleno upisivati termin u koji možda neću moći doći.
Meni ne bi bio nikakav problem da mi netko na odlasku provjeri torbu/kolica.

----------


## bucka

> Meni ne bi bio nikakav problem da mi netko na odlasku provjeri torbu/kolica.


X

----------


## ivarica

> Meni ne bi bio nikakav problem da mi netko na odlasku provjeri torbu/kolica.



meni ne bi bio problem da mi netko provjeri, ali bi mi bio problem da ja zavirujem u tudje torbice
a i nisam sigurna jel to u skladu sa zakonima?

----------


## apricot

rossa, nije nužna forumska prijava.
mi imamo i nekolicinu volonterki koje nisu "regrutirane" sa Foruma, nego su doše nekim drugim kanalim i uopće se ne služe internetom.

ali, ono što naglašavamo da je nužno - prijaviti se pri dolasku voditeljici smjene.
nažalost, to ponekad zbog gužve izostane, samo se vikne: idi tamo i radi to i to. ili: neka te netko uputi.

a to nije dobro  :Sad: 

i na tome intenzivno radimo...

----------


## klaudija

> meni ne bi bio problem da mi netko provjeri, ali bi mi bio problem da ja zavirujem u tudje torbice
> a i nisam sigurna jel to u skladu sa zakonima?


opet ja sa zaštitarima..
oni smiju zaviriti u torbice, ne smiju kopati, ali smiju pogledati unutra.. provjerit ću sa MM..

----------


## bucka

bilo bi super kad bi uspjeli "dobiti" par zaštitara!

----------


## rossa

> bilo bi super kad bi uspjeli "dobiti" par zaštitara!


Na raspordaji ili primopredaji?
Iako mi ne bi bio nikakav problem izvrnuti svoju torbu ili dati nekom da mi pregleda kolica (uvijek dođemo kolicima jer nam za tih par sati treba cijela oprema, hrana, voda, igračke i sl.) moram priznati da bi mi bilo čudno doći volontirati, a da me nadziru zaštitari.

----------


## apricot

je čudno, ali, izgleda - neophodno.
radije ću podnijeti zaštitara za vratom nego ovakve neugodnosti da svatko sumnja na svakoga.

----------


## Willow

još nešto...

ne znam zašto ali
na primopredaji uvijek bude pola volontera s onim rodinim pregačama a pola "u civilu"
trebali bi svi biti "uniformirani" (npr. ili pregače ili rodine majice ili što već...) da se odmah može raspoznati ako netko baulja po dijelu s robicom a nije volonter (možda ima i takvih "zalutalih")  i obavezno staviti i pločicu ili neki drugi oblik raspoznavanja, može i s nickom s foruma

meni malo previše zaštitari na primopredaji, na rasprodaji da ali na primopredaji bi bilo dovoljno da volonteri pristaju na moguću kontrolu od strane šefice smjene

----------


## oka

Moje mišljenje je, da zaštitarima, od prve do posljednje minute.
Zašto ne, ako može neka radije bude, nikome ne škodi.

----------


## ani4

Pa ne mora nitko kopati po torbi, samo baciti pogled. Ipak je to rucna torbica, a ne kofer i odmah se vidi imas li unutra kakvu majicu ili hlace.

Meni je isto super ideja da se robica nekako poveze sa vjesalicom i da se tako nosi na blagajnu. Pa i hlace bi tako mogle, cak bi bilo i puno preglednije nego da su na stolu.
Sto se tice zastitara, meni takoder ne bi smetalo da je tamo i da pogleda osobne stvari.

----------


## mama pticica

pročitala sam sve postove jer je tema groozna..

samo da dodam malo pozitive: ja već par godina prodajem svoju robicu i već par godina volontiram i nikad mi ništa nije falilo i nikad nisam primijetila da je netko za vrijeme ona 2 dana primopredaje napravio i jedan potez za koji bi ja mogla reći da mi je sumnjiv.

podržavam da napravite sve potrebne korake i da radite sve potrebne kontrole jer je ideja rasprodaje fenomenalna i zaista je primjer najbolje organizacije poslova koje sam ja vidjela, a da nisu unutar neke firme/korporacije i na tome, ovim putem, čestitam svima!!

----------


## thora

I ja volontiram već godinama, i ne dođem na sat dva. Radim koliko god mogu u četvrtak i petak ( mislim da sam do sada samo dva puta izostala jedan od ta dva dana). Došla bi volontirati bez kupnje, ali, dođem ta dva dana minimalno na 4 sata- dakle u dva dana 8 sati, i dobro mi dođe, obzirom na troje djece, da kad odradim, ponešto uzmem - kupim, svojoj djeci. E sad, uspijem organizirati za svoju djecu čuvanac ta dva dana, ali jednostavno onda u subotu ujutro nemogu doći na rasprodaju i kupiti ono što mi treba. Mogla bi doći jedino onda jedan od ta dva dana, i u subotu kao kupac. No mislim da je bitnije i za rasprodaju bolje da dođem 2 dana volontirati, i kad odradim, pogledam da  li nešto odgovara za moju djecu. Mislim da ima još volonterki koje se tako organiziraju. Obožavam rasprodaju, cure koje dođu su vrijedne i ogroman posao naprave, i mislim da zaslužuju tu mogučnost koju ste nam dale.

----------


## apricot

> Pa ne mora nitko kopati po torbi, samo baciti pogled. Ipak je to rucna torbica, a ne kofer i odmah se vidi imas li unutra kakvu majicu ili hlace.


Smislile smo kako ovaj dio riješiti i bez zaštitara.

mama ptičice, hvala ti na pozitivnom mišljenju.
da nemamo većinu ovakvih povratnih informacija, odustale bismo.

a rasprodaja nam je jako važna.
i draga  :Heart:

----------


## klaudija

Razgovarala sam sa svojim zaštitarom, njemu nije problem volontirati, a razgovarat će u firmi sa šefovima pa da on i nekoliko kolega službeno čuvaju, ako ne uspije tako onda može s par kolega dogovoriti volonterstvo bez obzira na firmu.. u tom slučaju ne smiju raditi u službenoj odjeći, ali mogu onda raditi u majicama sa "RODA -zaštitar" natpisom.. ako se odlučite, javite  :Smile: 

Što se tiče torbica, kako sam i rekla, ne smiju kopati ali smiju pogledati unutra..

----------


## Frida

Cure, hvala vam svima na prijdlozima, veseli me što ste sve spremne pomoći da se rješenje pronađe!  :Heart:

----------


## thora

sve za Rodu i RASPRODAJU!!!!!

----------


## superx

Evo da se i ja javim, isto sam friška,volontiram na zadnje 3 rasprodaje i super mi je tamo, baš se naradim i osječam se korisno, cijenim trud i ostalih volonterki a pogotovo onih koje nose bebe u maramama i razvrstavaju robu, jer mogle bi kao večina svoj porodiljni provoditi doma na toplpme i gledati Tv,pa mislim da im je prveenstvo kupnje nagrada za taj trud, iako sam da za kontrolu.
Ja sam radila sad na preuzimanju robe ali s tim da je jedna iskusnija volonterka cijelo vrijeme bila uz mene i kontrolirala me.
Ne pada mi na pamet krasti...iako prva vidim tu robu.
MM se već dobrovoljno javlja da dođe samnom na rasprodaju i da "radi reda".

----------


## sweetie

Evo da se i ja prvi puta javim.Nažalost mi je prvi post odmah tužan. Kad sad pročitam vaše postove, vidim da nisam jedina. 
Ja sam od samog početka na rodinim rasprodajama, i uvijek je sve više manje u redu. Falio bi mi tu i tamo komad robice, ali to
je uvijek nešto sitno pa mi se nikan nije dalo zbog toga reagirati. Sada sam nažalost kao i ostale cure ovdje vidjela da mi fali malo više
nego inače. Predala sam 30 komada robice, ukupana vrijednost 850 kuna (u to nije uračunato 30 posto, to bi bilo onda manje), vratilo mi se
8 komada robe a zarada je bila 230 kuna. Muž je išao po novce pošto sam ja bila na poslu, tako da sam se neugodno iznenadila.
Žao mi je jer uvijek biram najbolju robu za rasprodaju, a ostalo poklonim jednoj curi. Veseli me rasprodaja, jer od zarade kupim curama uvijek
ono što im trenutno treba. Šteta što je najvjerovatnije najbolja roba otišla kradljivcima, a ovaj puta je to očito bila organizirana krađa, 
pošto su se više cura žalile na veču količinu manjka robice. Tužno je to što jednu ovako dobro organizaciju ''roditelji za roditelje'' kvare
neki pojedinci. Inače, jako sam sretna što postojite i nadam se da vas ovo neče zaustaviti sa rasprodajama. Jedino mi je žao što se ne
vratite na 50 komada po šifri umjesto 30, ali ko zna možda se predomislite :Wink: ))!!!!

----------


## Deaedi

Mislim da nema prave slike o razmjeru ovog problema. Malo sam pregledala neke stare postove i vidim da je problem krađe prisutan već duže vrijeme, a sada je očito prešlo sve granice.

Trebalo bi osim obračuna novaca, napraviti i izračun koliko je robice ostalo po svakoj šifri - ne bi trebalo biti problem: primljeno komada minus broj kartončića koji su prošli su kroz blagajnu= broj vraćenih komada. Ono što se ne radi, a mislim da bi trebalo, je da se na koverti napiše broj prodanih komada, a na vrećici koja se vraća prodavatelju naljepiti naljepnicu sa brojem vraćenih komada. Onda bi se na licu mjesta vidjela razlika i moglo bi se odmah reagirati. A i Udruga bi dobila bolju sliku o tome što se događa - mislim, očekuješ da će nešto robe biti i ukradeno, ali ne baš da fali 11 komada i 330 kn, kao u mom slučaju.

----------


## krumpiric

Poslah ti pp-dobra ideja, to zasad radimo uzorcima od određenog broja komada. Za svih 230 šifri trebamo još nešto kapaciteta (volonterskog).

----------


## sweetie

Evo da se i ja javim prvi puta, i to odmah na tužnu temu.
Od samog početka rodine rasprodaje sudjelujem u prodaji, i nikada nije bilo nikakvih problema. Ok, falio bi mi tu i tamo koji komad robice, ali to nije
bilo vrijedno spomena. Ovaj puta sam se šokirala, ali vidim da nisam jedina. Predala sam 30 komada robice ukupna vrijednost 600 kuna (sa uračunatim
popustom od 30 posto), vratilo mi se 8 komada odjeće a zarada 230 kuna. S tim da moram napomenuti da se vraćeni jeftiniji komadi. Žao mi je jer
uvijek odaberem najbolju robicu za rasprodaju, ostalo i ono što ne prodam poklonim jednoj curi. Od zarade kupim curkama ono što im trenutno najviše treba.
Tužno je što ovako dobru organizaciju ''roditelji za roditelje'' pokvare pojedinci, jer veći dio moje robice je očito završio kod kradljivaca :Sad: ((!!
Nadam se da vas neće ovo zaustaviti u rasprodaji jer me stvarno veseli prodaja i kupnja na rodi. Žao mi je samo što ste smanjili broj odjeće po šifri, ali tko
zna možda se i to vrati na 50  :Wink: )))!!!

----------


## ana.m

Dobivaju li ljudi na samoj rasprodaji račun za kupljeno?
Ako da, kako to izgleda?

Pa i u Metrou moraš na izlazu pokazati kolica i račun. Pa tako bi moglo i ovdje. Jednostavno izdati račun s brojem kupljene robe i na izlazu da se to provjerava. To bi možda bilo malo više posla, ali možda bi se i vrijeme rasprodaje moglo produžiti na 14h. Ipak je najbitnija sigurnost i da se zbog ovakvih slučajeva ne desi da ostanemo bez rasprodaje.
Ja sam spremna pomoći ako ikako mogu oko organizacije za sljedeću rasprodaju, označavanjem vrećica, kontrolom, ma bilo kako.

----------


## ivarica

nemamo takvu mogucnost jer bi nam trebalo 6 printera

sad dobiju papiric na kojem rukom napisemo broj komada robe, ukupnu placenu cijenu, broj racuna u nasoj kasi i broj kase

----------


## anna-y

Zašto nije dozvoljeno kopati po tuđoj torbi?  :Grin: 
Ako sam negdje dobrovoljno došla, onda dobrovoljno i pristajem na pravila koji se postave. Ako me smeta ili neću doći, ili ću doći praznih ruku. Tko nema šta skrivati, toga to i ne smeta.
Ja ionako npr dođem autom i evo prošli put sam si uzela torbicu oko struka, jer mi je problem mobitel, a torbu sam frknula u prtljažnik (da mi netko ne razbije prozor očekujući bogatstvo  :Laughing: ).
I ja bi rađe da mogu kupovati dok volontiram. Nema šanse da dođem na rasprodaju ( a posebno ako poslije mislim ostati do kraja ) - posebno što mi je posebni gušt za vikend se konačno naspavati  . :Cool:

----------


## ana.m

Ja jednostavno ne mogu, a da na primopredaju ne dođem natrpana jer ne vozim, dakle dolazim busom, a i imala sam svo troje klinaca sa sobom jer ih jednostavno nema tko čuvati. Dok bi ja čekala da muž dođe s posla, dok bi ja došla do Velesajma...jednostavno nemam kome da ih ostavim, mada nakon ove rasprodaje više ih nadam se neću biti primorana voditi sa sobom, ostavit ću ih u vrtiću, valjda će boleštine proći. Naravno mislim na starije. I meni bi svakako onda dobro došao neki takav stol za osobne stvari...

----------


## nina2

pozdrav,

javljam se prvi put i poslala sam mail na roda@roda.hr pa me samo zanima da li možemo dobiti specifikaciju prodane robe po šifri prodavatelja;


hvala

----------


## 2xmama

a jel' bi bilo izvedivo da se štender i stol za stvari volontera postavi ispred nekakve improvizirane ograde, pa da tamo ostavljamo stvari. A sa sobom među robicu da možemo ponijeti samo torbicu oko struka za mob, maramice i slične sitnarije. A do svega ostalog možemo doći kad nam zatreba,ali praznih ruku. I da se u tom dijelu stalno "mota" volonter/zaštitar/netko tko bi pazio i na stvari i na pokušaje krađe.
A plaćanje odabrane robice neka bude na kraju smjene, opet "izvan" dijela sa stvarima za prodaju.
A ako nešto pronađemo dok radimo, čini mi se dobra ideja ono s vrećicama s imenom.

Kad smo kod imena, sad čitam da ste prije imale imena (ili nickove, svejedno). Ja sam sada bila prvi puta i iznenadilo me da nema nikakve identifikacije. Ni provjere tko smo, barem za nas "friške". Čak u petak nisam imala ni pregaču (nisam ju pronašla kad sam došla), ali nitko nije posumnjao da ne spadam tamo.

Ova ideja sa zaštitarima mi je zgodna. Mislim da bi dio potencijalnih kradljivaca odustao zbog same njihove prisutnosti. Neki ne bi ni tada,ali i jedan manje je nešto  :Wink: 

i još mi je nešto palo na pamet....za lakše praćenje što fali. Onaj popis stvari koje se donesu za prodaju, da svatko sa stvarima donese dva primjerka, na kojima će,uz šifru, pisati naziv za svaki komad (ili,ako je lakše, broj), veličina, cijena, br komada, ... Nakon preuzimanja, provjere i splintanja, da se na oba primjerka potpišu i prodavatelj i volonterka (kao i na ugovor) i da se kopija sklama s ugovorom.
A kod prodaje, uz šifru i cijenu, da se upiše i taj naziv ili broj.
Mislim da to ne bi previše kompliciralo primopredaju i prodaju(osim što bi prodavatelji imali malo više posla kod označavanja stvari), a moglo bi se lakše pratiti što je prodano,a što vraćeno.
I netko je već spomenuo obračun i za neprodane stvari.

I još,da ne zaboravim,  :Heart:  za stričeka sa štenderima. 
sviđa mi se njegov prijedlog br 2.

I evo još jedna ideja za vješalice: I na male možda možemo "pričvrstiti" odjeću, samo moraju biti one kao trokut. Zapravo bilo koje koje su "zatvorene". 
Jel' bi se dalo provući splintu tako da obuhvati vješalicu? (nisam gledala kako se splinta, sorry...)

Pa da se na vješalice stavlja odmah kod preuzimanja,a onda ih dalje razvrstamo po veličinama i na štendere.

Ajme, nemojte mi uzeti za zlo ovo moje silno piskaranje :Embarassed:  Ja jednostavno *ne znam* biti kratka i sažeta, a htjela bih pomoći... :Grin:

----------


## 2xmama

> a jel' bi bilo izvedivo da se štender i stol za stvari volontera postavi  ispred nekakve improvizirane ograde, pa da tamo ostavljamo stvari.


i još jedan stol za kolače  :Wink:

----------


## apricot

2xmama, stol sa kolačima bi bio najpodložniji krađama!






> pozdrav,
> 
> javljam se prvi put i poslala sam mail na roda@roda.hr pa me samo zanima da li možemo dobiti specifikaciju prodane robe po šifri prodavatelja;
> 
> 
> hvala


nina2, javit će ti se netko na mail.
ono što mi možemo dati je popis cijena prodanih artikala za svaku šifru.
nažalost, mi ne znamo što se krije iza koje cijene, to samio prodavatelj može znati i to samo ako nema dva komada sa istom cijenom.

nadam se da će ti ispis koji ćemo ti poslati, ipak pomoći.

----------


## 2xmama

> 2xmama, stol sa kolačima bi bio najpodložniji krađama!


ma, taj bi za to bio i predviđen  :Wink:

----------


## stella

Mene zanima koliko se prosječno po prodavatelju proda robice.Ako je to oko 20 ne bi bilo loše niti razmišljat o manjem broju robice po prodavatelju,jer će se tako skoro sve prodat, i bit će uopće manje mogućnosti za krađu. Znam da se prijedlog neće svima svidjet,ali tu smo da zajedno pokušamo doći do nekih radikalnih promjena.

----------


## ana.m

Osobno, kad god sam prodavala prodalo se skoro pa sve. Ovaj put ostale dvije stvari od čega je jedna vuneni cover.

----------


## rossa

> Mene zanima koliko se prosječno po prodavatelju proda robice.Ako je to oko 20 ne bi bilo loše niti razmišljat o manjem broju robice po prodavatelju,jer će se tako skoro sve prodat, i bit će uopće manje mogućnosti za krađu. Znam da se prijedlog neće svima svidjet,ali tu smo da zajedno pokušamo doći do nekih radikalnih promjena.


Možda griješim, ali ne vidim kako bi ovo smanjilo broj krađa. Onaj koji je došao nešto ukrasti će uzeti onoliko koliko uspije bez obzira predam li ja 20 ili 50 stvari. Mislim da se tako samo smanji potencijalna dobit prodavatelja i Rode.

EDIT: da ne pomisliš da se brinem za svoju dobit, ja sam dosad samo u funkciji volontera i kupca.

----------


## ani4

> Možda griješim, ali ne vidim kako bi ovo smanjilo broj krađa. Onaj koji je došao nešto ukrasti će uzeti onoliko koliko uspije bez obzira predam li ja 20 ili 50 stvari. Mislim da se tako samo smanji potencijalna dobit prodavatelja i Rode.
> 
> EDIT: da ne pomisliš da se brinem za svoju dobit, ja sam dosad samo u funkciji volontera i kupca.


Da, meni je isto ovo nepotrebno.
Mozes donjeti i  10 stvari, pa da ti svih 10 ukradu.

A svida mi se ideja za stol sa kolacima.  :Smile:

----------


## Frida

ajme cure, pa na svakoj ima stol s kolačima, kako vam to samo promakne  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))), a da bi se osigurale da taj stol neće ostati prazan pozivamo sve da donesu neki svoj specijalitet  :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Moram priznati da nisam baš shvatila beneficiju vješalica sa provučenim trakicama da drže odjeću. Zar vi stvarno mislite da netko tko je došao krasti (iz bilo kojeg razloga) može biti spriječen time??? Pa najlakša stvar na svijetu je strgati trakicu, a vješalicu 'izgubiti' putem. Ili sam ja nešto pogrešno shvatila.

Nego, meni se definitivno sviđa ideja o zabrani unošenja osobnih stvari (torbi, natrpanih kolica i sl) u prostor gdje je roba za prodaju. ILI, ako se netko protivi toj odluci, da mu se pri izlasku prekontroliraju sve unesene stvari.
Za volontere, ako ostane aktualna opcija kupovine na primopredaji, bih dijelila vrećicu po osobi koja bi bila označena imenom i visjela na vidljivom mjestu - tipa na štenderu. Po izlasku bih stavila plaćanje i možda čak tu i tamo neku kontrolu, čisto da se lopovi (ako ih zaista ima među volonterima, što me grozi) ne opuste.
Čudi me i plaši ideja da na primopredaji ima lopova volontera. Ja svaki put SVE svoje stvari ostavljam k'o zmija kožu i uopće ne pazim gdje mi je što. Tako sam ovaj put oba dana imala neku torbu koja se ne da zatvoriti, nasred stola. Unutra je bio novčanik, mobitel... valjalo je samo gurnuti ruku i netko bi otišao kući bogatiji. Očito moram biti malo opreznija... :/

----------


## superx

> .
> Čudi me i plaši ideja da na primopredaji ima lopova volontera. Ja svaki put SVE svoje stvari ostavljam k'o zmija kožu i uopće ne pazim gdje mi je što. Tako sam ovaj put oba dana imala neku torbu koja se ne da zatvoriti, nasred stola. Unutra je bio novčanik, mobitel... valjalo je samo gurnuti ruku i netko bi otišao kući bogatiji. Očito moram biti malo opreznija... :/


Potpis, mada svi se mi slabo poznajemo i ne možeš dati ruku u vatru za sve.
Ali je isto ostavljam di stignem, ovaj put na stolu s kolačima pa čak i nepojedenu pizzu... dok sam išla učiti splinati.

----------


## ivarica

> Čudi me i plaši ideja da na primopredaji ima lopova volontera. Ja svaki put SVE svoje stvari ostavljam k'o zmija kožu i uopće ne pazim gdje mi je što. Tako sam ovaj put oba dana imala neku torbu koja se ne da zatvoriti, nasred stola. Unutra je bio novčanik, mobitel... valjalo je samo gurnuti ruku i netko bi otišao kući bogatiji. Očito moram biti malo opreznija... :/


pretpostavljam da znaju da bi zbog tog zvale policiju

----------


## ana.m

Prije bi ti netko maznuo komad robe nego tvoj novčanik iz torbe...
Kod nas na poslu se redovno događalo da je nestajao nečiji gablec (znali su da im se zbog toga ništ ne bu dogodilo), a novce si mogao ostaviti bilo gdje i bilo kad i nitko ih ni pogledao ne bi!

----------


## laumi

evo i jedno pozitivno iskustvo, čini se da meni ništa ne fali (ni novci ni roba)
ili, ako nešto i fali, to je zanemarivo

----------


## Willow

hm, a gdje volonteri ostavljaju svoje stvari tijekom rasprodaje? čudo da dosad nisu nekom nešto maznuli...

u svakom slučaju, moguće da bi splintanje kroz vješalice smanjilo barem donekle broj krađa, očito same splinte nisu dovoljne (iako su i za njih dovoljne male škarice...)

----------


## lola_34

OK. 

Nemojte sad na mene drvljem i kamenjem  :Grin: .

A da Roda (pri vašem gnijezdu, ne znam koje je veličine ili negdje drugdje) otvori stalni prostor ili dućan s tom robicom i opremom, dakle da to tijekom cijele godine bude dostupno svima, a ne samo 4 puta godišnje?

Sigurno bi se puno više i prodalo i izbjegao bi se svaki put kaos označavanja itd. robe...

Osoba koja bi tamo radila bi bila plaćena od love koja bi se tamo zaradila ili bi se više volontera izmijenjivalo...

Ne znam jel' bi to bilo moguće?

----------


## ivarica

postoje second hand shopovi, u neposrednoj blizini rode cak 2
to nije niti nece biti nasa misija

----------


## Willow

*lola*, jesi ti bila kad na rasprodaji? 

e, to ti je prava *rasprodaja*, kad sve vidiš one slatke stvarčice, raspametiš se  :Klap: 
ponese te... zato i treba naći rješenje da ostane rasprodaja kao i do sada, jedino fakat spriječiti lopove da kradu (barem u ovolikoj mjeri)

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Bok svima. Moj prvi post  :Smile: 
Inače, već devet mjeseci (od rođenja Miška Mišića  :Smile: ) visim na Rodinom forumu dan i noć, pročitala sam sve topice i postove na temu dojenja, poteškoća kod dojenja, dohrane, platnenih pelena, bezpelenaštva... a prvi put pišem baš ovdje.

Meni je ovo bila prva rasprodaja, mužu druga (samo kao kupci). Prvi put je išao sam jer se Miško tada nije skidao sa cice, i sad mi je rekao: "Moraš ići tamo, moraš to vidjeti, ženske to genijalno organiziraju, stalno si im na forumu, moraš ići".

Nakon ovog uvoda, da napokon krenem. Dakle... nas dvoje ovaj tjedan skoro samo da o ovim ukradenim stvarima pričamo.  :Smile:  Čini nam se da bi to mogla biti neka uigrana / organizirana "akcija". 

Naime, vjerujem da cure koje volontiraju, pravom prvokupa izabiru najbolju i najkvalitetniju robicu (što je naravno ok), i da na rasprodaji takva (preostala) robica ode u prvih 5 ili 10 minuta od ulaska. Ako sam dobro pratila ovu temu, a nakon prošle rasprodaje je isto bila kratka rasprava (curi je nedostajala puna vrećica lijepe robe)... uglavnom, dobila sam dojam da je najviše robice nedostajalo onima koji kažu da su imali sve lijepu, kvalitetnu, brandiranu robicu... I kad se tome doda to da nisu nestajala 1-2 komada, nego puno više - očito je da neko "operira ciljano", da to nije "jedna majčica ispod jakne"... E sad, same najbolje znate je li i koliko tako nešto moguće prilikom pripreme rasprodaje (grozno mi je što ja ovako sa strane "optužujem" volontere, vjerujem da su tamo uglavnom cure sa plemenitim namjerama) ili je vjerojatnije na samoj rasprodaji. 

Htjela bi dodati još ovo... malo sam zakasnila u subotu, pa sam čekala u redu do 9.20 da uđem. U tih 20-tak minuta od početka je van izašlo ukupno cca 5-6 ljudi. Nije da sam to išla pratiti, ali nitko od njih nije imao ruksake, veće torbe i sl. Svi su išetali s jednom vrećicom (i 1 hranilicom). Jednostavno pogledaš koliko su ljudi kupili. ... 
Drugo, nakon što sam ušla u 9.20 pregledala sam svu robicu od 0 do 12 mjeseci, a djelomično i onu za stariju djecu, i iako je bilo dosta robice, nisam zapazila niti jedan komad brandirane, "jako lijepe-novije" robice. 

Ja sam i došla po onu za 10 kn da ju zaflekamo pa nije bad, i po Rodine pelene (da nekog ne uvrijedim, posudili smo dosta robice za bebu, sva je lijepa i nova, a moramo ju vratiti; pa nemamo u čemu jesti jer se skroz zamažemo, a bolje mi je kupiti par iznošenih stvari nego nove stvari – za zaflekavanje). 

Uglavnom, možda otkrivam toplu vodu, i normalno da je najbolja robica otišla do 9.20 (i kod izbora volonterki), ali osim one koja je plaćena tu je i ona koja je "nestala" - dakle neko je to "organizirao" ili tijekom volontiranja, ili je (naravno) ustao jaaaako rano i ušao unutra "na vrijeme". I još su k tome u prvih 5-10 minuta sve pokupili i smucali se unutra (između ostalog čekali i u redu da bar nešto plate, vjerojatno mimo reda ne mogu ni izaći) i smišljali gdje ugurati sve "oš-koš" krpice  :Smile: . Hoću reći, zvuči mi vjerojatnije da je 5 ljudi pokralo 50 komada najbolje robice, nego da je 50 ljudi pokralo po jedan komad takve robice.

Bilo je dosta ideja o tome kako kontrolirati volontiranje, i tu stvarno ne bih znala išta suvislo komentirati, ali ograničavanje unosa torbi na samu rasprodaju mi se čini kao ok ideja. Jednostavno prilikom oglašavanja iduće rasprodaje najavite da ćete tako nešto ograničiti i svi koji ne moraju, doći će s malim torbama. Isto tako mi se ne čini da puno ljudi odjednom izlazi van, dok prođu blagajnu, mislim da je to do max 10 ljudi u minuti (ili se varam?). I kad bi uspjeli imati 2 ljudi na izlazu (ili volonterki ili zaštitara) stigli bi svakome zaviriti, ili bar onima s torbama i kolicima. Zašto ne biste to tako oglasili sljedeći put: sori ljudi, puno se krade, dođite bez torbi, ako baš ne možete – pogledat ćemo vas na izlazu, bez ljutnje. To je vaša rasprodaja i vaša pravila. Kome se ne sviđa neće doći, a drugima neće smetati pokazati torbu. Tako se možda možete «ograditi» o to da ne smijete pregledavati ljudima stvari. Imate razlog i najavile ste to kao jedno od pravila rasprodaje.

Eto, toliko od mene za prvi put.
Vaš Sherlock Holmes  :Smile:

----------


## lidać2

iako nisam nikada bila na rodinoj rasprodaji (samo zbog guzve i naguravanja) ,u ovome svemu sto sam procitala najvise se spominju volonteri...
meni je u redu sto imaju privilegiju ranijeg kupovanja prije svih jer naravno kasnije nemaju kada,no isto tako mislim da je okrutno njih okrivljavati za kradu,jer smatram da oni nebi mogli tj.nebi imali srca tako nesto uciniti jer nebi volontirali (a svi znaju sto taj naziv znaci besplatno pomazu drugima) ...   :Smile:

----------


## ani4

Pa, ja iskreno ne vjerujem da su svu brendiranu robicu pokupile volenterke. Barem gledam po sebi, cak nisam niti iskoristila limit dopustenih komada. I nama takoder treba jeftinija robica za park i vrtic. A cak i da svaka uzme tih 10 komada nikako ne mogu odnijeti sve jer zbilja ima puno brendirane robice.

----------


## laumi

> iako nisam nikada bila na rodinoj rasprodaji (samo zbog guzve i naguravanja) ,u ovome svemu sto sam procitala najvise se spominju volonteri...
> meni je u redu sto imaju privilegiju ranijeg kupovanja prije svih jer naravno kasnije nemaju kada,no isto tako mislim da je okrutno njih okrivljavati za kradu,jer smatram da oni nebi mogli tj.nebi imali srca tako nesto uciniti jer nebi volontirali (a svi znaju sto taj naziv znaci besplatno pomazu drugima) ...


hvala ti na ovome!

----------


## lidać2

> hvala ti na ovome!


 :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja nisam bila nikada na rasprodaji pa se nisam uključivala na topik, ali stvarno suludo zvuči ideja da bi volonteri krali robu. optužbe za krađu su ozbiljne optužbe, i bez nekih dokaza ne bi se smjelo na njih niti pomisliti.  :Undecided:

----------


## anna-y

I ja mislim da toga nema među volonterkama, ali mi je draže da se stvore uvjeti da nema niti sumnje.
 :Smile:

----------


## Školjkica

pa evo, nek se napravi proba, jedna rasprodaja bez kupovanja volontera pa onda nek se vidi koliko ima ukradene robe.
ne znam koliko je osiguranje prostora preko noći, one čistačice su tamo znale virkati i gledati, ali tko će sad to znat

----------


## krumpiric

> pa evo, nek se napravi proba, jedna rasprodaja bez kupovanja volontera pa onda nek se vidi koliko ima ukradene robe.
> ne znam koliko je osiguranje prostora preko noći, one čistačice su tamo znale virkati i gledati, ali tko će sad to znat


dali misliš da ćemo ovakvim sustavom imati dovoljno volontera? rasprodaja je priličan posao.

----------


## Sek@

Poslije svih ovih postova gore išla sam pregledati svoju robu koja mi je vraćena (još uvijek je u vrećici kako sam je i primila nazad). Razlika je 85kn što i nije tako puno u odnosu na cure gore. U stvari, razlog zašto se javljam je taj što ja uopće ne sumnjam na volonterke, jer mi izgleda nestvarno da netko tko ima prednost pri izboru robice  i tko je tu da pomogne Udruzi roda dolazi tamo krasti. To je po meni ovaj put bila organizirana skupina ljudi koji su znali kako iskoristiti gužvu kad je gotovo nemoguće kontrolirati sve ljude koji su unutra.
Imam samo pohvale na cijelu organizaciju, cure su stvarno na primopredaji sve ok i vidi se da to rade sa voljom. 
Tako da jedino treba pronaći modul kako doskočiti tim kradljivcima. Nemam nikakav pametan prijedlog ni ideju kako to riješiti, samo se nadam da na idućoj rasprodaji neće biti tako velikih otuđivanja naših stvari.
Drage Rode samo naprijed svaka vaša nova rasprodaja je bolja i bolja.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma mislim da nitko nije krenuo u optuživanje "sve Rodine volonterke su lopovi". Jednostavno se traže "rupe", uzroci problemu i kako ih riješiti... pa je i jedna od sumnji pala na vrijeme volontiranja. Naravno da te cure rade sjajan posao (za džabe), i glupo je da mi outsideri na forumu optužujemo (iako, opet, mislim da nitko to ne radi)... nego se samo htjelo reći, da je valjda moguće da se to dogodi i za vrijeme volontiranja, ali onda svi valjda misle da je to jedna ili dvije osobe, a ne svi ti vrijedni ljudi.

Možda je ta jedna volonterka u dosluhu s onih mojih pretpostavljenih 5 s rasprodaje  :Smile:

----------


## Školjkica

gle ja volontiram, trudim se doći skoro svaku rasprodaju, najčešće kupim par komada, ne previše,
 ja bih bila spremna doći bez mogućnosti kupovine ako će se na taj način dokazati da mi volonteri ne krademo
vjerujem da bi se možda smanjio broj volontera, ali u kolikoj mjeri ne znam
dugoročno ne bih voljela da se ukine mogućnost kupovine

----------


## Willow

> Možda je ta jedna volonterka u dosluhu s onih mojih pretpostavljenih 5 s rasprodaje


e ovo je stvarno  :Laughing: 

u svakom slučaju imaš dobrih zapažanja i slažem se da je najkritičnije valjda ono vrijeme ulaska velike mase odjednom 

ne bih se složila s idejom da volonterke pokupuju skoro svu dobru robicu prije rasprodaje, puno nas uopće ne kupuje, neki kupe par komada a i sad je kupovina ograničena na 10 po dežurstvu što baš i ne ispadne neka količina (ili se varam?)

a imam i jedan (sigurno nepopularan  :Grin:  ) prijedlog:
ako volonteri ne bi smjeli kupovati za vrijeme primopredaje, moglo bi se organizirati za njih da kupuju samo u subotu ujutro prije "otvaranja" - npr. od 7 do 8.30 (znam da je rano) i to da onda možda bude bez limita ili s povećanim limitom (i Rodi je u interesu zaraditi), i to tako da svi koji su volontirali najmanje xy sati dobiju pismeno potvrdu da mogu kupovati prije svih  :Grin:  + oni koji će volontirati u subotu
tako se ne bi gubilo vrijeme u četvrtak i petak i svi bi volonteri imali jednako "pravo prvenstva" na svu robicu  :Saint:  (to bi bila motivacija za ustajanje)
i možda bi puno njih još i ostalo u subotu volontirati na rasprodaji

----------


## Lutonjica

> Drugo, nakon što sam ušla u 9.20 pregledala sam svu robicu od 0 do 12 mjeseci, a djelomično i onu za stariju djecu, i iako je bilo dosta robice, nisam zapazila niti jedan komad brandirane, "jako lijepe-novije" robice.


evo, ja na primjer ne volontiram često na primopredajama, pa uglavnom niti ne kupujem prije same rasprodaje.
ali sam zato cijele subote tamo, i obzirom da radim na rodinom štandu, prva prilika da idem nešto potražiti za svoju djecu je otprilike oko 12 sati kad prestane gužva.
i SVAKI PUT im nađem par dobrih komada robe, čak i za stariju, koja ima 7,5 godina, a u tim najvećim veličinama vrlo rijetko ima lijepe očuvane robe.
na ovoj rasprodaji, na kojoj sam isto krenula tražiti odjeću oko podneva, između ostalog, našla sam starijoj kćeri brendiranu majicu s kratkim rukavima, a mlađoj kćeri brendiranu proljetnu jaknu.
tako da mene svaki put začudi ta spika da nakon prve ture kupaca više nema ničega. moje iskustvo je sasvim drugačije.
(ok, ja nađem i kupim po max. 5 komada robe, ali svejedno nađem tih 5 odličnih komada, svaki put)

----------


## apricot

i ja bih se složila s Lutonjicom.

najčešće ostanem do kraja, dakle, i na razvrstavanju robe.
i uvijek se čudimo koliko prekrasnih koada je ostalo i to sa fantastičnim cijenama.
ne radi se to o komadu-dva... pa da bi čovjek mogao reći da se podvuklo, ispalo... nego su to hrpe i hrpe odlične robe.

pa nam često dođe da "haltamo" prodavatelje i molimo da nam naknadno proda.
ali, tko bi još i o tome vodio brigu!

----------


## ani4

Ne razumije cemu se toiko spominje to kupavanje volontera na primopredaji. Ne vidim u cemu je problem...
Prije par rasprodaja smo dobili naputak da se roba bira nakon svoje smjene ili se diskretno stavi na stranu nesto sto smo bas zapazili. I nisam bas primjetila da ijedna cura bas kopa i cijelo vrijeme trazi nesto za sebe. Ja znam nesto super zapaziti dok slazem robici i onda to odnesem na stol gdje se odlazu stvari i to je to. Uopce ne smatram da ta minuta koliko mi treba da odem do stola odloziti i vratim se na svoje mjesto smeta mojem poslu. Vidim da se cure izmjenjuju i na splintanju i na razvrstavanju i na slaganju, tako da niko nije SAMO na jednom stolu i tamo ceka nesto zgodno. Pred kraj smjene odem malo pogledati sto ima u nasoj velicini i uzmem sto nadem. Ne znam zasto bi to bio problem i zasto bi to trebalo zabraniti. 
Normalno, nikako ne znaci da necu vise volontirati ako se ta povlastica ukine.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma i ja sam u pola deset našla dvije Beneton majce, lijepo očuvane... uglavnom ima dosta očuvane robice... ali sam na osnovu par postova dobila dojam da je ono što je nestalo, uglavnom, i u pravilu bilo baš "dosta bolja robica"... a opet, nemam baš neko relevatno iskustvo da uspoređujem kvalitetu robice u različitim trenucima rasprodaje... samo sam dobila dojam na osnovu ovih i sl. postova:

_I uglavnom robica Zara, C&A. Ovih 5 vraćenih komada je ujedno bilo i jedinih bez marke.Baš čudno._

_Od početka govorim kako prijateljica ne bi reagirala da je nedostajalo 2-3 stvari, ali 10 stvari i  to sve ista veličina stvarno je sumnjivo..._

----------


## ana.m

Potpisujem *ani4*...

----------


## dressroom

> I još,da ne zaboravim,  za stričeka sa štenderima. 
> sviđa mi se njegov prijedlog br 2.
> 
> I evo još jedna ideja za vješalice: I na male možda možemo "pričvrstiti" odjeću, samo moraju biti one kao trokut. Zapravo bilo koje koje su "zatvorene". 
> Jel' bi se dalo provući splintu tako da obuhvati vješalicu? (nisam gledala kako se splinta, sorry...)
> 
> Pa da se na vješalice stavlja odmah kod preuzimanja,a onda ih dalje razvrstamo po veličinama i na štendere.


pa nemoj baš sad striček ...još sam mlad..........na to sam mislio da se splintanje radi tako da prođe kroz zatvorenu vješalicu odmah na primopredaji
Neće vjerojatno spriječiti eve krađe ali će ih sigurno učiniti težima i vidljivijima......
I opet ponavljam svima zabraniti kupovinu na primopredaji, volonterima omogučiti da kupuju sa štendera zadnji dan zadnja 2 sata....
i svakako zabraniti ulazak s torbama i sl.....
uvesti stroži pregled izlaza.....

----------


## lalaland

Prvi put se uključujem na forum, čitam o rasprodaji i krađama i ne mogu vjerovat koliko se spominju volonterke...ani4 je napisala što i većina nas volonterki misli. Prije godinu dana kad sam počela volontirati nisam mogla vjerovati koliko se ljudi u četvrtak i petak popodne mota oko štandova, ne mogu zaboraviti jednog čovjeka koji je s metrom mjerio hlače za sina barem 1 sat...nit je volontirao niti mislim da je nešto htio ukrasti, ali jednostavno ni njemu ni barem 15-tak ljudi tamo nije bilo mjesto...no na zadnjih nekoliko primopredaja, po mom mišljenju, sve je lijepo organizirano i pregledno je, ne dolaze muževi, frendice, sestre volonterki i ništa ne biraju... par stvarčica koje si izaberemo su samo na jednom mjestu, nisu više na radijatorima, ispod stolova i sl. 
Kao prodavatelj sam vrlo zadovoljna, sve što se nije prodalo dobila sam nazad.
I još samo da kažem da da nije samo brandirana roba kvalitetna, ja npr. nisam kupila ni jedan komad takve robe, meni su bitne traperice i očuvana majica mog školarca(za mlađeg ni ne kupujem kad ima sve od brata očuvano). Jedino što se svaki, ama baš svaki put zeznem - kupim puzzle i obavezno fali 1-4 komada. Da li se može takve prodavatelje pronaći prema šifri i zabranit im prodaju na sljedećim rasprodajama?
Jedino što se realno može napraviti je da se na primopredaju (volonterke) i na rasprodaju (kupci i volonterke) dolazi s malom torbicom za novčanik i mobitele, na odlasku (i volonteri i kupci) pokažu što odnose i to je to. Dolazak na rasprodaju s kolicima također nije prihvatljiv.

----------


## Frida

> Jedino što se svaki, ama baš svaki put zeznem - kupim puzzle i obavezno fali 1-4 komada. Da li se može takve prodavatelje pronaći prema šifri i zabranit im prodaju na sljedećim rasprodajama?


možemo ih upozoriti ako nam se netko požali. ako ne samo možemo vjerovati onome što prodavatelji kažu, a to je da su sve igračke/puzzle/slagalice ispravne.

----------


## ana.m

Meni isto nije baš jasno zašto bi svi zabranili prodaju na primopredaji na kojoj je najlakše prekontrolirati osobe koje su u doticaju s robicom tj. volontere. Mislim da zabrana prodaje na primopredaji neće riješiti problem!

----------


## apricot

pa je li netko od nas napisao da ćemo zabranti?

----------


## nina2

hvala, čekam popis; ako ništa drugo da vidim koliko je komada otuđeno  jer mi je na rasprodaji u 11.mj. bilo "otuđeno" 50,00kn ,a u 02.mj. 120,00kn;

neću propasti za te novce, ali mi je žao jer je 90% uščuvane robice iz HM i uistinu stavljam niske cijene kako bi prodaja bila što efikasnija i za mene i za kupce; 

sram bilo one kojima je pala ideja krasti,a osobito ako su u mogućnosti platiti svaki ukradeni komad  :Mad:  

mislim da je nepotrebno prozivanje i okrivljavanje nekoga za krađu nego iz dosadašnjih iskustava promijeniti neka/sva pravila, pa ako treba i postrožiti SVE uvjete poslovanja rasprodaje kako bi se znao red i disciplina na zadovoljstvo svih sudionika rasprodaje

----------


## 2xmama

> pa nemoj baš sad striček ...još sam mlad..........


  :Laughing:  oprosti,mladiću!



> ...nit je volontirao niti mislim da je nešto  htio ukrasti, ali jednostavno ni njemu ni barem 15-tak ljudi tamo nije  bilo mjesto...no na zadnjih nekoliko primopredaja, po mom mišljenju, sve  je lijepo organizirano i pregledno je, ne dolaze muževi, frendice,  sestre volonterki i ništa ne biraju...


ja sam primjetila nekoliko takvih u petak



> par stvarčica koje si izaberemo  su samo na jednom mjestu, nisu više na radijatorima, ispod stolova i sl.


  a i ovoga je bilo...pogotovo pod stolovima na primopredaji.  Kad sam htjela uzeti robicu da ju razvrstam po veličinama, dobila sam pogled tipa "jesi pala s marsa!?ne diraj!" i objašnjenje:"To ne!" i robica je završila u kutiji pod stolom. Nisam gledala što je dalje učinjeno s istom, pretpostavljam da ju je volonterka ponovo u miru pregledala kad je završila posao,odlučila što će kupiti,a ostatak razvrstala u kutije....




> I još samo da kažem da da nije samo brandirana roba kvalitetna...


potpis na ovo. Ja sam našla super majice bez potpisa,a kao nove i za malo kuna :Smile: 



> Jedino što se realno može napraviti je da se na primopredaju  (volonterke) i na rasprodaju (kupci i volonterke) dolazi s malom  torbicom za novčanik i mobitele, na odlasku (i volonteri i kupci) pokažu  što odnose i to je to. Dolazak na rasprodaju s kolicima također nije  prihvatljiv.


i na ovo! 

i ne mogu skontati vezu između kupovanja na primopredaji i krađe.. :Confused: 
Kako bi se,zabranom kupovanja, nekoga spriječilo da nešto ukrade?

----------


## lalaland

ja sam primjetila nekoliko takvih u petak
  a i ovoga je bilo...pogotovo pod stolovima na primopredaji.  Kad sam htjela uzeti robicu da ju razvrstam po veličinama, dobila sam pogled tipa "jesi pala s marsa!?ne diraj!" i objašnjenje:"To ne!" i robica je završila u kutiji pod stolom. Nisam gledala što je dalje učinjeno s istom, pretpostavljam da ju je volonterka ponovo u miru pregledala kad je završila posao,odlučila što će kupiti,a ostatak razvrstala u kutije....

potpis na ovo. Ja sam našla super majice bez potpisa,a kao nove i za malo kuna :Smile: 
i na ovo! 

i ne mogu skontati vezu između kupovanja na primopredaji i krađe.. :Confused: 
Kako bi se,zabranom kupovanja, nekoga spriječilo da nešto ukrade?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Willow

ja danas konačno raspremala ono što je meni ostalo od rasprodaje, i probala otrgnuti splintu rukom - ide s lakoćom  :Shock: 

ako će se splinte provlačiti kroz vješalice, trebaju definitivno čvršće splinte 

inače je ovo dosad bio valjda raj za lopove, gužva, nema kontrole na izlazu, možeš ponijeti veliku torbu, roba nema nikakvu zaštitu - osim splinta i one pik trake koje ionako odljepiš/otkineš  :Shock:

----------


## ana.m

> pa je li netko od nas napisao da ćemo zabranti?


Nije, ali da ne bi od silnih prijedloga... :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Moram priznati da i meni ide na živce kad prodavatelji lažu da je nešto A, a nije nego je B. 
Konkretan primjer: kupila sam na pretprošloj rasprodaji paket "Legica" - pisalo je Lego duplo kocke, nisam provjeravala. Kad sam došla doma, skužio mm da to uopće nisu legice nego njihova kopija (ne mogu se sad sjetiti napamet kako su se zvale). Srećom, takve kocke imamo kod djeda i bake, pa smo ih iskoristili, inače bi bilo baš bezveze... A nije da sam ih malo platila.

Mislim da bi trebalo u Ugovor staviti i broj telefona prodavatelja, da Roda može po potrebi kontaktirati prodavatelja.

----------


## Lutonjica

možemo mi naknadno kontaktirati prodavatelja, ali ZAŠTO nam ovakve stvari ne javite kad se dogode?
ne možemo znati da je netko nekog zeznuo, ako nam to nitko ne kaže.

----------


## dressroom

još jedna primjedba od mene .......
nisam niti prodavatelje niti volonter niti kupac.....
moj dostavljač koji nikad nije prije čuo za rodu i rasprodaju...... dolazi na velesajam i postavlja štendere
zovem ga i pitam jel sve ok jel cure kaj pričaju i jel mu možda koja pomaže i kaj se dešava općenito....
kaže on meni : ovi samo kopaju da bi sebi izabrali najbolje i samo prebiru okolo par njih radi.......
a ja sam se osobno ušetao u paviljon kao na kolodvor i zujao okolo .....gledao štendere na kat.......pipnuo koju robicu da provjerim ako se vješalice ponašaju......niko me nije 
ništa pitao.......

volonteri bi trebali kupovati na kraju primopredaje sa štendera zadnji dan zadnja 2 sata
kontrola ulaska u paviljon..... nema frenda sestre brata i sl......
na samoj rasprodaji postrožiti kontrolu 
splintati odjeću kroz vješalicu....

----------


## sweetie

I ja sam puno puta kupila nesto sto se na prvi pogled cinilo ok, ali kad sam dosla doma i malo bolje pogledala kupljeno, razocarala se. Npr: vlekica ispod pik trake, koju tek vidis kad to
skines dolje, ili prilikom spajanja stvari (2 komada), zene to tako sasiju da kad to ponovo isporis ostanu ostecenja od sivanja!! Ali dobro...to je valjda rizik rabljene robice!!
Opcenito...kome se pozaliti kad ti se tako nesto dogodi?? Da nazovemo rodu ili preko interneta?? Mislim kako cete vi vise naci tog prodavatelja??

----------


## @n@

A kaj ja znam, bilo mi je glupo gnjaviti za to... Imate vi pametnijeg posla.

----------


## apricot

> zovem ga i pitam jel sve ok jel cure kaj pričaju i jel mu možda koja pomaže i kaj se dešava općenito....
> kaže on meni : ovi samo kopaju da bi sebi izabrali najbolje i samo prebiru okolo par njih radi.......


ovo mi je malo čudno...

obično se štenderi postavljaju barem 2 sata ranije nego što u paviljon prostigne ijedan komad roba.
doduše, ovo je prvi out da nisam bila pa ne mogu tvrditi, ali štenderi su inače dolazili oko 9, kada i prve volonterke (i voditeljica smjene koja preuzima dvoranu i potpisuje zatečeno stanje).
onda su 2-3 (gotovo uvijek iste) volonterke sklapale štendere, svojim kućnim alatom.
to je jedna tako uigrana ekipa da ih je milina gledati  :Heart: 

prva roba pristiže tek iza 11 i u početku završava u kutijama, kategoriziranim prema veličinama i vrstama.
štenderi su di tada već montirani i roba iz kutija ide na vješalice, pa na štendere.

----------


## ana.m

Ma da? A kako to da se onda niti jednom kutije nisu uspjele napuniti? Da je uvijek bilo po par stvari u kutijama...
Pa lagao bi svatko tko bi rekao da usput ne škicne kaj ima, da ako naleti na nekaj dobro, da si to ne spremi sa strane...Ali ovo što opisuje *dressroom* nije istina. 
Možda je on vidio cure koje su već bile na kraju svoje smjene pa uzele onih 20 minuta vremena da si pogledaju što ima....Naravno da ima i onih koje "traže" malo više od drugih, ali ne bi bilo onako sve na vrijeme posloženo i praznih kutija da svi prebiru po krpicama...
Čini mi se da je u petak jedan gospodin donio još koji štender ako se ne varam!
Ono što ja znam je da definitivno više NIKAD neću dovesti djecu sa sobom, prisjelo mi ovaj put. Osim Ele naravno!

----------


## ani4

> još jedna primjedba od mene .......
> nisam niti prodavatelje niti volonter niti kupac.....
> moj dostavljač koji nikad nije prije čuo za rodu i rasprodaju...... dolazi na velesajam i postavlja štendere
> zovem ga i pitam jel sve ok jel cure kaj pričaju i jel mu možda koja pomaže i kaj se dešava općenito....
> kaže on meni : ovi samo kopaju da bi sebi izabrali najbolje i samo prebiru okolo par njih radi.......
> a ja sam se osobno ušetao u paviljon kao na kolodvor i zujao okolo .....gledao štendere na kat.......pipnuo koju robicu da provjerim ako se vješalice ponašaju......niko me nije 
> ništa pitao.......
> 
> volonteri bi trebali kupovati na kraju primopredaje sa štendera zadnji dan zadnja 2 sata
> ...


Ja sam bila u cetvrtak od jutra i ponudile smo se da pomognemo gospodinu oko sklapanja stenderajer nam je bilo glupo gledati kako on sam radi, a mi samo stojimo ( a jos nikakvog drugog posla nije bilo). Ali nas je gospodin sa smjeskom odbio i rekao da ce to on rade sam.
KAsnije je bilo dosta posla, ali i jako puno cura, pa je jednom momentu nije bilo skoro nista za raditi. Prodavatelja nije bilo, a sva robica je bila slozena. I sta je trebalo onda?! Cure su uglavnom medusobno pricale, neke su i gledale robicu. KAda se pojavio posao, onda su i radile.
PA sta mislite da se same volonterke ne bi pobunile da jedno te iste rade, a ostale zuje okolo i kopaju? Vjerujte da bi...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja ću se malo vratiti na neke gornje postove, bojim se da se ponavljam, ali i da su me neki krivo shvatili... Nisam htjela reći da volonteri izaberu najbolju i samo brandiranu robicu, da je samo brandirana robica dobra i da nakon 9.10h nema više niti jednog dobrog komada robe... nego sam htjela reći da mi se na osnovu 5-6 postova sada pokradenih prodavatelja, i jednog topica pokradene prodavateljice nakon prošle rasprodaje čini... da je prodavateljima pokradeno:
- puno (puno novaca, puna vreća, 10 komada i sl. robe)
- jako dobre robice (kvalitetna, novija, poznatih marki i sl.)

Ili kako je netko rekao na početku "Užaš, uvijek se kralo, ali 1-2 komada, a ovo je strašno...".

Možda je moja analiza metodološki nekorektna  :Smile: , možda možete s pokradenim prodavateljima preciznije utvrditili što i koliko je nestalo... ali mene ovo uočeno navodi samo na zaključak da se radi o dobro planiranom, smišljenom, organiziranom, uigranom djelovanju  :Smile:  Dakle, sumnjam da je netko zgurao 2-3 komada u ruksak ili pod jaknu (i tako x njih), nego da je to bilo nešto drugo i malo veće... (bilo da je plan najbolje obučeno dijete u vrtiću  :Smile:  ili plasiranje na druga tržišta - njuškalo, hrelić, second hand...)

E sad, kako je to moguće ne znam, i kako to spriječiti ne mogu baš smisliti. Ali možda vam moji uvodi pomognu, da vas navedu na neki trag... ne krivi nadam se  :Smile: 

A što se tiče zadnji postova, a i ranijih... naravno da se uvijek nađe neko ko je vidio "da volonterke samo prebiru za sebe". No da samo to rade, ko bi napravio sav taj posao?

----------


## apricot

evo, grupa od nas desetak koje najviše "hendlamo" Rasprodaju... cijelo prijepodne je provela u traženju izlaza iz svega što nas muči.
Neke stvari se odnose na organizaciju (i to će vam voditeljica napisati), ali smo najviše vremena provele pokušavajući razriješiti ovaj problem.
Neke stvari će se promijeniti, ali sistem nagarađivanja volonterki ostaje, ne brinite.

Javit ćemo vam se čim sastavimo zapisnik i razdvojimo stavke koje se tiču samo Rode kao organizatora od onih koje se tiču svih nas kao volontera.
I dalje, naravno, očekujemo vašu veliku pomoć u razrješavanju svega ovoga.

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:

----------


## stanam

> i ja bih se složila s Lutonjicom.
> 
> najčešće ostanem do kraja, dakle, i na razvrstavanju robe.
> i uvijek se čudimo koliko prekrasnih koada je ostalo i to sa fantastičnim cijenama.
> ne radi se to o komadu-dva... pa da bi čovjek mogao reći da se podvuklo, ispalo... nego su to hrpe i hrpe odlične robe.
> 
> pa nam često dođe da "haltamo" prodavatelje i molimo da nam naknadno proda.
> ali, tko bi još i o tome vodio brigu!


mislimda tu robu neki kupci koji uđu među prvima jednostavno pokupe sa štendera i onda kasnije kad pregledavaju odbace kao višak, nekad i ispod stola u nekoj vreći. i to nitko poslije ne vidi i ne kupi. žalosno. mislim da sam jednom baš tebi apricot predala vreću punu robe koju sam našla pod stolom.

----------


## dressroom

> ovo mi je malo čudno...
> 
> obično se štenderi postavljaju barem 2 sata ranije nego što u paviljon prostigne ijedan komad roba.
> doduše, ovo je prvi out da nisam bila pa ne mogu tvrditi, ali štenderi su inače dolazili oko 9, kada i prve volonterke (i voditeljica smjene koja preuzima dvoranu i potpisuje zatečeno stanje).
> onda su 2-3 (gotovo uvijek iste) volonterke sklapale štendere, svojim kućnim alatom.
> to je jedna tako uigrana ekipa da ih je milina gledati 
> 
> prva roba pristiže tek iza 11 i u početku završava u kutijama, kategoriziranim prema veličinama i vrstama.
> štenderi su di tada već montirani i roba iz kutija ide na vješalice, pa na štendere.


moram se ispraviti .....2 put je dostavljao štendere oko 12-13 sati i tad sam ga zvao i to mi je rekao.....niti je on mislio nešto loše jer nema nikakve veze s tom rasprodajom
ne mislim ništa loše ni o kome ali jednostavno sam vidio nekoliko stvari koje bi trebalo promjeniti.......odnosno ja bi ih mijenjao da sam organizator.......
ali još jednom treba vas sve pohvaliti za veliki trud uložen u sve to, i pomoć koju ste svojim radom pružile drugima da prođu povoljnije......
nemojte posustati i neka vas ovi problemi ne obezhrabre već vam daju poticaj da se ide dalje......
pomoći ću koliko mogu....

----------


## sweetie

Ja bi se slozila sa bubilo, da je to organizirana kradja bila. Meni fali oko 10 komada robice a vidim i da drugim curama fali puno robice, tako da mislim
takodjer da bi se vidjelo da su pojedinci mogli ukrasti bas nekoliko komada!! Mislim skuzilo bi se ne...moras to nekamo strpati!! A cudno bi mi bilo da su bas sad 
"slucajno" se masom zene uputile na kradju na rasprodaji???? Idem od sebe, i ja sam maso puta bila na rasprodaji ali bez obzira sto je guzva volonterki ima uvijek puno
i uvijek su medju kupcima. Slazu odjecu, dizu je s poda, pomognu ti pronaci odjecu (broj) koji ti treba itd... Mislim, ako su ovaj puta vise njih krale (s tim da bi morale
dosta doga iznijeti), pa valjda bi neka od vas barem nesto vidla??? Nesto sumljivo ili nekog sumljivog???? Znaci, kradljivci su po meni dosli organizirano sa jaaaaako 
dobrim planom tako da nebi bili sumljivi. Dali su to bila kolica u koja su trpali ili torbe, ruksaci pitaj boga sta....vi ih niste skuzile!!!! A meni nitko nemoze reci
da su ovolike kolicine robe nestale nekome pod majicu???

----------


## superx

Ja se ne slažem sa gospodinom sa štenderima također, ja sam došla oko 10 i on je taman bio pri kraju a mi smo ih onda namještale po paviljonu njemu nije bilo ni traga ni glasa a roba još nije počela pristizati, jer u 11 sam bila na predaji robe i bilo nas je dosta i stalno je mbio neki muving.  
Ali uopće ne kužim ,sve i da sve volonterke kradu šakom i kapom kako bi im uskračivanje kupnje na primopredaji to onemogučilo.
Gle ovak ako ja hoću ukrasti baš me briga jel smijem kupovati ukrasti ću i ovako i onako, ima sto načina ,zašto bi kupovala onda.
Gluposti i to da treba na kraju kupovati,kao što rekoh puno mama koje bi mgle pomoći u to zoba hoda po šoping centrima i zeza se ,a mi pomažemo i to nam je i tako i tako jedina nagrada.
toliko od mene.

----------


## lalaland

> možemo ih upozoriti ako nam se netko požali. ako ne samo možemo vjerovati onome što prodavatelji kažu, a to je da su sve igračke/puzzle/slagalice ispravne.


evo šifra od prodavatelja puzzli koje nisu bile sve na broju (sa zadnje rasprodaje): 81975...pa ako im se može nešto reći ili paziti što prodaju sljedeći put, bilo bi super

----------


## eruditio

Otvorila sam temu s namjerom da prijavim malu zamjerku sto se tice ponasanja nekih kupaca, ali sad vidim da je to nista naspram ovog sto se desilo prodavacima. Stvarno mi je zao, nadam se da cete naci rjesenje za nastali problem i da samo odrzavanje rasprodaje nece trpjeti zbog toga. 

Uglavnom, htjela sam reci da sam izmedju ostalog naisla na prekrasne cipele i 2 kompletica, ali ih nisam mogla kupiti jer je netko otrgnuo etiketu s cipela, odnosno razdvojio kompletice :Mad: . Volonterka na blagajni mi je objasnila da mi ne moze prodati stvar bez etikete, jer su ljudi primjerice znali preljepljivati naljepnice da bi dobili nizu cijenu.  :Shock:  kao da vec nisu dovoljno niske.
Zbilja nekad ne razumijem ljudsku pohlepu :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ivarica

> evo šifra od prodavatelja puzzli koje nisu bile sve na broju (sa zadnje rasprodaje): 81975...pa ako im se može nešto reći ili paziti što prodaju sljedeći put, bilo bi super


tenks, saljem info prodavateljici

----------


## Cafy

Slažem se sa svima da bi trebale biti veće kontrole i volonterki koje iznose kupljenu robu, jer ovo je katastrofa da se ovako nešto dešava :Evil or Very Mad: 
Zašto bi me trebalo smetati da mi zaštitar pogleda torbu i stvari koje sam kupila, ak ti ne paše nemoj doći. 

Treba u boj protiv dugoprstića :Very Happy:

----------


## nina2

nina2, javit će ti se netko na mail.
ono što mi možemo dati je popis cijena prodanih artikala za svaku šifru.
nažalost, mi ne znamo što se krije iza koje cijene, to samio prodavatelj može znati i to samo ako nema dva komada sa istom cijenom.

nadam se da će ti ispis koji ćemo ti poslati, ipak pomoći.[/QUOTE]



nadam se da nisam predosadna, ali još nisam dobila popis pa Vas ljubazno ispis

hvala

----------


## ivarica

> nadam se da nisam predosadna, ali još nisam dobila popis pa Vas ljubazno ispis
> 
> hvala


ispricavam se, ne mogu pronaci tvoj mail
mozes li ponovo poslati mail i sifru na roda@roda.hr

hvala

----------


## rossa

Kako je prošlo s krađama ovaj put?

----------


## ivarica

to vi recite nama

----------


## ninik

evo mog iskustva ... 
prodana vrijednost 400 kn, u tome velika stvar od 200 kn ... dakle ostaje 200 u malim stvarima ... prvotna cijena bila je 300 kn ...dakle fali 100.
volontirala sam, pa znam provjereno da više od pola stvari više nije bilo u petak ... malo mi je teško vjerovati da je baš sve moje što je ostalo u subotu ukradeno...
ne znam ...volontirala sam i sama i ne mogu reći da mi je itko bio sumnjiv, da sam ikoga vidjela da nešto mulja, šulja i slično, ali koja je vjerojatnost da su baš svi moji artikli koji su ostali za subotu ukradeni... nije neka cifra, ali kad već pitate...
moram priznati da mi je ostao gorako okus nakon ove rasprodaje...
a da ne govorim o odnosu prema stvarima koje su za povrat ... to što nisu prodane ne znače da su za smeće...

----------


## spajalica

> a da ne govorim o odnosu prema stvarima koje su za povrat ... to što nisu prodane ne znače da su za smeće...


zao mi je, kao i svima sigurna sam, ali sta se dogadjalo s stvarima za povrat?

----------


## ninik

pa evo konkretno ... ostala je hranilica mog djeteta koja je bila glavno prijevozno sredstvo u polupraznom paviljonu, a pladanj iste je bio prepun otisaka cipela...
nije problem, oprat će se ali meni osobno to i nije ok i ne bi svom djetetu to dozvolila...ali ja sam aždaja pa...

----------


## kudri

meni sve točno u lipu  :Klap: , što iskreno, nakon  iskustava koja sam ovdje čitala, nisam očekivala...pa sam baš zadovoljna - ormar i novčanik lakše dišu :Grin: , a još mi je i prvi put bilo ovo sad zvuči kao što nisam htjela da zvuči :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Meni sve štima...i još jedan  :Embarassed:  i ispirka...Odgovorni znaju zašto ovo zadnje. 

Meni se čini da je kontrola na primopredaji bila dobra. 
Mada, onako iskreno, čini mi se da ima osoba kojima nitko ništa ne može...Ne znam tko su ni što su, ali kao da...ma bolje da ovdje stanem...

----------


## ani4

I kod mene ovaj puta sve u redu, nista ne nedostaje.

----------


## apricot

> Meni sve štima...i još jedan  i ispirka...Odgovorni znaju zašto ovo zadnje. 
> 
> Meni se čini da je kontrola na primopredaji bila dobra. 
> Mada, onako iskreno, čini mi se da ima osoba kojima nitko ništa ne može...Ne znam tko su ni što su, ali kao da...ma bolje da ovdje stanem...


ana, bilo bi dobro da kažeš.
ako nećeš ovdje, pošalji na UO, ili na bilo koga za koga znaš da je među odgovornijima na rasprodaji.

----------


## superx

Meni sve štima, bilo je skroz super ovo s vrečicama i robom koja nas je interesirala, nisam puno kupila ali sam jako zadovoljna.
U četvrtak mi nije bilo ništa sumljivo iako su neki ljudi pomalo grebatorski bili rspoloženi, dakle opaki pogledi ne diraj i tako..., meni ne smeta, ja sam došla pomoći pa ako ulovim kaj ok, ako ne opet ok... nije mi to primarno.
Inaće na kraju mi račun štima.

----------


## ana.m

Neću reći da me strah nekoga, ali mislim, možda je ona netko od nekoga, pa ću još ja po prstima dobiti...
Radi se o jednoj gospođi u godinama. Ne znam joj ime, a da ga i znam ne bih ga javno navela ovdje. Prošli put me oprala ko beba zvečku da sam dovela čopor djece, da kaj si ja mislim, da ovo i ono. Baš me onako pošteno izvrjeđala! Mislim, ako je nekome problem što sam dovela djecu moglo mi se to reći, upozoriti me, nisam prvi put na rasprodaji, dolazim već godinama. Znam kaj se smije, a kaj se ne smije.
Drugo, ovo o grabanju robe na primopredaji, ona je vodeća u tome. Mislim, svi mi gledamo, škicnemo, lagao bi onaj tko bi rekao da ne škicne, pa škicneš i ono kaj ti ne treba ako je nešto slatko. Uvijek ima hrpe torbi oko sebe i laje ako se netko samo slučajno i prilbiži torbama. U petak mi je govorila nekaj, nisam baš povezala, da je ona stavila neku robu na stranu, da joj je netko rekao da ne smije, a da je ona na to samo zagrmila da neka se netko usudi dirati njene stvari i onako ponosno "I nitko nije dirao...", kao nitko mi ništa ne može.... 
Ako sam nešto krivo napisala, slobodno editirajte post, ne želim ispasti dežurna aždaja...Nekako mi leži na srcu još od pretprošle raspordaje...

----------


## 2xmama

potpisujem anu.m! i ja sam to primjetila, na prošloj i na ovoj rasprodaji. još je tražila od ostalih koje nisu puno kupovale da uzmu njoj jer je uzela daleko više od dozvoljenog broja komada.

----------


## apricot

cure, zašto nam to odmah tamo niste rekle?

hvala na ovim komentarima, svakako ćemmo poduzeti mjere da ovo riješimo.

----------


## ana.m

Ma gle, ja isto uvijek imam viška robe, daleko od toga, nisam jedina, nije ni ona jedina... Ali ona je baš posebna, nekako se ističe i svi to vide, ali se nitko ne usudi reći...
Na prošloj rasprodaji je netko iz njene vrećice sa stola uzeo papir za obrisati stol jer se nešto prolilo, a papir stršao van, ta vreća je bila na onom stolu s klopom i pićem...Kad je ona zagalamila! Majko mila, kao da je u najmjanju ruku netko kopao po nečijim novcima. Ne znam, meni sumnjivo...

----------


## Frida

Drage cure,

ja vam se ispričavam zbog neugodnosti, kako je Apri već napisala radimo na tome da se takve stvari riješe.

Slobodno nas upozorite na sve, već na licu  mjesta, teško je sve vidjeti....

----------


## lalaland

meni je bilo sve ok, falilo 30-tak kn, ali za to nije za dramu, ionako sam neke stvari donirala...na prošloj rasprodaji mi je sve štimalo

mislim da se na ovakve dodatne probleme treba odmah reći na licu mjesta i većina će ih se u hodu riješiti

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ana.m kako izgleda ta gopođa?
ja sam bila samo 1x na primopredaji, isto me je jedna gospođa prala da malo brže radim

----------


## apricot

> isto me je jedna gospođa prala da malo brže radim


ma to sam bila ja, ne brini.

----------


## ana.m

Naravno da je neću opisivati javno...

----------


## apricot

i ne trebaš, znamo...
a aleksandri ću nacrtati.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ne trebaš apri crtati, mislim da  znam kako izgledaš

ja nisam tražila njeno ime, niti oib
ne znam kako bi ju ugrozilo ako netko napiše ima li ona plavu ili crvenu kosu
ali me čudi da se npr. o ginekologu Egzeti Jozi tako otvoreno ružno piše i da to nitko od osoblja ne postavlja pitanje
(dotičnog ne poznam, i po napisanom ne bi ga ni htjela upoznati, ali su mi smiješni dvostruki kriteriji)

----------


## ivarica

on vjerojatno ne splinta pa zato  :Grin: 


ajde pliz prijavi te postove, da ne trazimo sad gdje su

----------


## priscila

> ne trebaš apri crtati, mislim da  znam kako izgledaš
> 
> ja nisam tražila njeno ime, niti oib
> ne znam kako bi ju ugrozilo ako netko napiše ima li ona plavu ili crvenu kosu
> ali me čudi da se npr. o ginekologu Egzeti Jozi tako otvoreno ružno piše i da to nitko od osoblja ne postavlja pitanje
> (dotičnog ne poznam, i po napisanom ne bi ga ni htjela upoznati, ali su mi smiješni dvostruki kriteriji)


Očito ne vrijede ista pravila za sve  :No:

----------


## apricot

priscila, i ti si volontirala na rasprodaji?

----------


## @n@

Joj kak ste me sad zaintrigirale s tom gospođom u godinama! Tako mi je žao što nisam to primijetila, rado bih se obračunala s njom. Uopće ne kužim, cure, kaj šutite?? Halo? Pa to je NAŠA rasprodaja, čovječe, koliko svaka od vas i nas ulaže u to, pa da nam netko takav to sve ugrožava!! :mad:

Žao mi je što ovog puta nisam stigla doći, morala sam presložiti prioritete nakon trećeg poroda. :/
Drugi put...

Inače, vreću s povratom još nisam otvorila, pa javim naknadno.

----------


## Romina

Ajde da i ja napišem koju lijepu riječ :Smile:  prvi put sam nosila robicu na rasprodaju iiiii moram reći da sam ugodno iznenađena :Smile: ljubazna teta na kontroli robe,isto tako teta koja je preuzimala robicu ...i na kraju u lipu je sve štimalo  :Smile: toliko od mene

----------


## Frida

> Ajde da i ja napišem koju lijepu riječ prvi put sam nosila robicu na rasprodaju iiiii moram reći da sam ugodno iznenađenaljubazna teta na kontroli robe,isto tako teta koja je preuzimala robicu ...i na kraju u lipu je sve štimalo toliko od mene


hvala Romina! doći ćeš nam opet?

----------


## Romina

Naravno..mislim ako dobijem šifru  :Razz:  ali ovaj put ću ti se javiti  :Kiss:

----------


## bebačica

Meni je bilo sve ok , fali 10,00 , ali imam viška dvije stvari u vrečici koje nisu moje.Jel se to može negdje vratiti ?

----------


## apricot

> Ajde da i ja napišem koju lijepu riječ prvi put sam nosila robicu na rasprodaju iiiii moram reći da sam ugodno iznenađenaljubazna teta na kontroli robe,isto tako teta koja je preuzimala robicu ...i na kraju u lipu je sve štimalo toliko od mene


ajme, Romina, baš mi je žao da se nismo vidjele!
dugo te nije bilo...

mislim da si ti volontirala na prvoj fridinoj Rasprodaji, u SC-u.
sjećam se kako si junački gurala one kutije  :Kiss:

----------


## priscila

> priscila, i ti si volontirala na rasprodaji?


Da, na prošloj... Sada brojim sitno do poroda, pa vam i ne bi bila puno od koristi  :Wink: 
Uglavnom, na prošloj rasprodaji je bila jedna gospođa koja je na primopredaji dok smo mi volontirale birala robicu i nakupila preko 30 komada i to kupila...
Nije mi jasno, ako volonteri mogu kupiti do 10 komada, za nju očito vrijede posebna pravila, ili sam u krivu?

Ali da nije sve crno, kao prodavatelju mi je sve štimalo, ništa se nije zagubilo i novčići su bili na broju  :Very Happy:

----------


## apricot

je li to ta ista gospođe o kojoj cure pišu?
jesi li vidjela da je platila to što je uzela? (jer je nemoguće da bi joj itko dopustio 30 komada, jako smo stroge u tome)

----------


## krumpiric

> Da, na prošloj... Sada brojim sitno do poroda, pa vam i ne bi bila puno od koristi 
> Uglavnom, na prošloj rasprodaji je bila jedna gospođa koja je na primopredaji dok smo mi volontirale birala robicu i nakupila preko 30 komada i to kupila...
> Nije mi jasno, ako volonteri mogu kupiti do 10 komada, za nju očito vrijede posebna pravila, ili sam u krivu?
> 
> Ali da nije sve crno, kao prodavatelju mi je sve štimalo, ništa se nije zagubilo i novčići su bili na broju


za sve vrijedi isto pravilo, članice, nečlanice, sve.
DAkle, nema posebnih pravila-što ne znači da nema nekih koji se trude naći rupe i krišiti pravila.  :Sad:

----------


## priscila

> je li to ta ista gospođe o kojoj cure pišu?
> jesi li vidjela da je platila to što je uzela? (jer je nemoguće da bi joj itko dopustio 30 komada, jako smo stroge u tome)


To je druga gospođa, i da sve je platila, oko 600tinjak kuna, a sve robica...   :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

sad cu ja ko s kruske, pa ljudi sta se ne bunite?
pa ima vas ovdje iskusnijih od mene, na tim rasprodajama.
ako vam je bad tamo dizati hajku, pa recite tu, bar na forumu nije problem pisati  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

> To je druga gospođa, i da sve je platila, oko 600tinjak kuna, a sve robica...


A kak znaš da nije ista?

----------


## apricot

pa vidjela jei jednu i drugu.
jako su različite.

----------


## kljucic

Mene još uvijek muči to sa mogućom krađom od prošle rasprodaje. I neki dan donese moja mama Davidu na poklon prekrasnu pastelno zelenu Okaidi vesticu br 114. I kaže da je kupila u nekom dućanu za 10 kn (?) i da su imali akciju rasprodaje "samo po jedan komad". Kad sam ju išla oprati, skužim da miriši po omekšivaču?! Koja to roba iz dućana miriši po omekšivaču?!

----------


## Romina

Virila sam okolo  ali eto vidjela samo Fridu i Ivaricu  :Smile: 
wow koja memorija...javim se drugom prilikom svakako 




> ajme, Romina, baš mi je žao da se nismo vidjele!
> dugo te nije bilo...
> 
> mislim da si ti volontirala na prvoj fridinoj Rasprodaji, u SC-u.
> sjećam se kako si junački gurala one kutije

----------


## ana.m

*ključić*, pa po second hand dućanima roba može mirišati po omekšivaću...

----------


## 2xmama

> pa vidjela jei jednu i drugu.
> jako su različite.


kaj to znači da znate o kome se radi? ja sam primjetila jednu te istu na prošle dvije rasprodaje. moram priznati da me prilično splašila kad sam na prošloj( ja nova tamo, nemam pojma, samo radim što su mi rekli...razvrstavam, vješam..)htjela uzeti robicu iz kutije i razvrstati, a ona dreknula: ne diraj!!!! to ne!!! i strpala robicu pod stol za kojim je radila.uz onaj "zadavit-ću-te-približiš-li-mi-se pogled...ajmeeeee,da ste me vidjele, usr... sam se :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> kaj to znači da znate o kome se radi?


pa sada, nakon vaših opisa, znamo o kome se radi i žao nam je što niste i prije reagirale.




> htjela uzeti robicu iz kutije i razvrstati, a ona dreknula: ne diraj!!!! to ne!!! i strpala robicu pod stol za kojim je radila.uz onaj "zadavit-ću-te-približiš-li-mi-se pogled...


ovo je taj kritični trenutak

----------


## anna-y

Kaj se tiče mirisne robe- dok sam slagala robu u vrečice za povrat, jedna je roba i cijela vrečica još uvijek tako snažno mirisala po omekšivaču, da sam nekim curama oko sebe morala pokazati. Nakon par dana što se povlačila kojekuda. Stvarno za divit se.  :Klap: 

Ja mislim da mi je ovaj put sve štimalo, nisam se ni trudila točno kontrolirati. Ovaj put mi je sve što se tiče rasprodaje bilo ok.
Mene ionako nikad nitko ne zeza. Ne usude se  :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

> Mene ionako nikad nitko ne zeza. Ne usude se


da nisi ti _ona_ gospođa?  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> Kaj se tiče mirisne robe- dok sam slagala robu u vrečice za povrat, jedna je roba i cijela vrečica još uvijek tako snažno mirisala po omekšivaču, da sam nekim curama oko sebe morala pokazati. Nakon par dana što se povlačila kojekuda. Stvarno za divit se.



sto tu ima za divit se?  :Grin:  
ja pokusavam otkrit koja je ono cura koja se odma povukla kad je skuzila da je jedna(necemo koja) majica moja. prestrasila se zena i sad me to muci. htjela sam joj reci da se majica nije prodavala.

----------


## ani4

> kaj to znači da znate o kome se radi? ja sam primjetila jednu te istu na prošle dvije rasprodaje. moram priznati da me prilično splašila kad sam na prošloj( ja nova tamo, nemam pojma, samo radim što su mi rekli...razvrstavam, vješam..)htjela uzeti robicu iz kutije i razvrstati, a ona dreknula: ne diraj!!!! to ne!!! i strpala robicu pod stol za kojim je radila.uz onaj "zadavit-ću-te-približiš-li-mi-se pogled...ajmeeeee,da ste me vidjele, usr... sam se


ovo je i meni poznato...

----------


## apricot

ajme, žene... pa što ste šutjele?!
niste valjda mislile da mi to podržavamo?
mi to nismo mogle znati kad je očito prema članicama bila drugačija.

----------


## anna-y

> da nisi ti _ona_ gospođa?


Ma ja sam ti duša od čo'eka, ne bi se ja derala- osim kad me nagaze, a i onda ja to mrtva-'ladna  :Grin: . Jedino kaj bi se mogla naći u onom: gospođa u godinama  :Crying or Very sad: 

Osim toga i slabo kupujem u zadnje vrijeme, pa sve drugima prepuštam svoju "kvotu". Samo sam na igračke "slaba", ali je srećom, sada to uglavnom bilo zatvoreno u kutije, a nisam htjela kopati. 

Samo, ipak mislim da bi trebalo dozvoliti 15 kom. Kaj je 10, ako zbilja trebaš obući dijete? 
A ja si npr ne mogu dozvoliti da budem na Velesajmu četvrtak i petak i onda još subotu popodne, a da u međuvremenu redovno dođem na rasprodaju.  :Sad: 
Svaka čast curama koje su tamo "od ve do ve". Treba to izdržati - i još ne dobiti rastavu  :Laughing: 

šala mala :Grin:

----------


## Nera

Čini mi se da sam i ja skužila tko je gospođa u godinama po opisima iako sam izostala sa zadnje dvije rasprodaje. A i susjeda mi pomogla s opisom.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tanči

A gospođa u godinama je?

Pitanje za milijun dolara.....

----------


## Willow

meni kao prodavatelju sve štima, i više sam nego zadovoljna utrškom  :Klap: 
kao volonteru (na žalost nikad ne stižem volontirati koliko bih ja to htjela) - sviđa mi se što su volonteri puno bolje organizirani nego dosad a nadam se da ću idući put uspjeti doći volontirati i na samu rasprodaju  :Yes: 

i čini mi se da je iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju sve bolja robica 

jedino je sve više prodavatelja koji ne pišu veličinu, to će postati pravilo a ne iznimka, što mislim da nije dobro za (ras)prodaju  :Wink:

----------


## superx

Znam o kome se radi, žena sa gomilom torbi....
Ovo za veličine sam i ja primjetila, pa moraš pogađati u koju kutiju strpati.
Super je organizacija bila. Vidimo se opet.

----------


## Frida

Drage sve, vrijeme je da zaustavimo nagađanja o ženi u godinama, broju torbi i ostalom. 

Sve vaše pritužbe uzeti ćemo u obzir jer nam je cilj da rasprodaja funkcionira dobro, da volontiranje na njoj bude ugodno i na obostrano zadovoljstvo.

Ukoliko imate prijedloga, pritužbi, pohvala slobodno ih uputite na sifre@roda.hr.

Hvala.

----------

